# CL's GLA 48 Gallon Rimless Pre Journal



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Ok, here I go. I changed my mind. This 40 breeder is going to be a planted tank.
Before I get all excited about that stuff, I need to buy all of the equipment :icon_roll. 

I'm only going to go with an eheim 2217, or an XP3, but I will have a koralia 2 in there to help out on flow. 

I'm going to get a fancy CO2 regulator from GLA! Standard 5 lb tank, maybe a 10 lb-er if I can get a good price on one.

Aquasoil amazonia I. A catalina t5ho 39Wx4 fixture with only 2 or 3 bulbs in, suspended over the tank (even though it's not rimless :icon_sad, and most likely a regular ceramic diffuser, maybe an in-line diffuser. 

35-40 rummy nose tetras, a trio of SAEs (maybe, I haven't made up my mind on if I want moss or not. Has anyone ever had a sae that didn't eat moss?), snowball shrimp, and amanos in there as well as some otos (maybe I'll have better luck with them this time) 

Possible plants include:
eleocharis 'belem;
rotala 'colorata'
anubias 'petite'
java fern'trident'
java fern 'needle leaf'
ludwigia guinea 'broadleaf'
bolbitis
downoi
maybe some hm or lawnmarsh pennywort.

Well, enough talk, here's the progress so far :flick:




























































CL said:


> *(click the ">" to skip all of the prejournal)*


No, it will not stay in the corner like that 

So here's my potential budget


[STRIKE]GLA 91L[/STRIKE]
[STRIKE]Stand[/STRIKE]
[STRIKE]GLA CO2 Regulator[/STRIKE]
[STRIKE]Manzanita[/STRIKE]
[STRIKE]CO2 Cylinder[/STRIKE]
GLA Black Substrate ~ IDK
Eheim 2217 - $150
CO2 diffuser ~ $30
Catalina T5HO - $250

Getting there!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Nice work. You've been busy. 40-50 little fish in there would look fantastic.

What exactly is the "$50 bag of sand"? I am in the middle of trying to select a sand and I think I've settled on this stuff:

http://www.adgshop.com/PhotoGallery.asp?ProductCode=104-075

I might also blend in some of their "Nile Sand" for a more natural mixture of particle sizes. Those ADA decorative substrates are really pretty affordable, even with shipping.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

YEAH CL!!!! 
40 gallons!
that sounds awesome. i have some E. belem thats been growing emersed for a while. i have no idea how its doing for the bast 4 weeks (have been away). but it should still be there and have grown when i come back on the 15th (the plant is uber hardy). look me up when your ready for some. i can also send some cabomba fructa if you want (if mine is still growing like it is now when you are ready). its a really nice red plant, and IMO the hardiest.


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

Get it up and going Chris.
Why not add some laquer, make the stand more prettier.

Schoool if little fish would be awesome!

Can't wait.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks for all of the comments guys! I'm getting so excited about this tank.


hydrophyte said:


> Nice work. You've been busy. 40-50 little fish in there would look fantastic.
> 
> What exactly is the "$50 bag of sand"? I am in the middle of trying to select a sand and I think I've settled on this stuff:
> 
> ...


Yeah, I hope I can actually get around to ordering 40-50 of them. I can be pretty cheap.
My sand is for salt water set-ups. Sorry 



@[email protected] said:


> YEAH CL!!!!
> 40 gallons!
> that sounds awesome. i have some E. belem thats been growing emersed for a while. i have no idea how its doing for the bast 4 weeks (have been away). but it should still be there and have grown when i come back on the 15th (the plant is uber hardy). look me up when your ready for some. i can also send some cabomba fructa if you want (if mine is still growing like it is now when you are ready). its a really nice red plant, and IMO the hardiest.


Yeah! awesomeness! I'm going to need a while to get the money together for the AS, and I might do a temporary light and grow it emersed. I need to buy stones too. I forgot to put that in the budget.


Kayen said:


> Get it up and going Chris.
> Why not add some laquer, make the stand more prettier.
> 
> Schoool if little fish would be awesome!
> ...


The stand is shiny enough already lol. And I'm too cheap (and out of money) to buy any more stuff for it. :icon_roll


----------



## chonhzilla (Apr 22, 2008)

Gotta love them 40g breeders!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

chonhzilla said:


> Gotta love them 40g breeders!


Oh, I have always wanted one


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

you can get off a lot cheaper if you buy rocks from a collectors store and not a fish store. you just have to know whats safe to put in a tank.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

@[email protected] said:


> you can get off a lot cheaper if you buy rocks from a collectors store and not a fish store. you just have to know whats safe to put in a tank.


There is a bonsai store in louisville (45 minute drive, each way). I was thinking about calling them tomorrow and seeing if they have anything.


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

Just remember you're going to need larger rocks than you think you're going to need - so buy bigger than you would otherwise. For iwagumi, I'd also suggest that the rocks determine what plants would be ideal instead of plant - then rock, this way you can get the best out of your stones. Contrary to popular belief you can use quite a wide range of plants in an iwagumi, the key here is just that they work well with each other and the stones vs. being jungle mass. Less is more, etc.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Francis Xavier said:


> Just remember you're going to need larger rocks than you think you're going to need - so buy bigger than you would otherwise. For iwagumi, I'd also suggest that the rocks determine what plants would be ideal instead of plant - then rock, this way you can get the best out of your stones. Contrary to popular belief you can use quite a wide range of plants in an iwagumi, the key here is just that they work well with each other and the stones vs. being jungle mass. Less is more, etc.


Thanks for the tip. I was hoping that you would chime in. I was hoping to buy large rocks, I love the soft look of hairgrass, and have wanted to keep it again ever since I tore down my first planted tank.
I will be having some stems in the back, most likely. I'm kinda wondering how I am going to accomplish this successfully. I guess I'll have to break out the aquajournal, wherever it is.


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

For hairgrass, the best stone by and far to use is shou stone. Shou stone and hair grass is a marriage made in heaven. In fact I'd say there is no other stone and plant combination better suited for each other than shou and hair grass.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

When you're ready for the Eleocharis Belem, you know where to look . I have lots, and it's spreading like wildfire.

And roud: for the Briggitaes. They're some of my favorite fish.


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

CL, may I make some suggestions?

- Consider yamaya stone or chinese zebra rock. Nice textures like seiryu or manten but cheaper so you can get more for the same price + they are inert. 

- Have you considered Eheim Ecco? Ecco 2332 from drfostersmith is cheaper than 2217 and the biggest difference is the auto priming feature. Performance wise both are equally good in my experience.

Everything else looks good so far. Excited to see how this come along.


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

Very nice stand! 40 B's are one of my favorite tanks. I'm looking forward to seeing this one evolve.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

Reef


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Francis Xavier said:


> For hairgrass, the best stone by and far to use is shou stone. Shou stone and hair grass is a marriage made in heaven. In fact I'd say there is no other stone and plant combination better suited for each other than shou and hair grass.


Thanks for the tip!


legomaniac89 said:


> When you're ready for the Eleocharis Belem, you know where to look . I have lots, and it's spreading like wildfire.
> 
> And roud: for the Briggitaes. They're some of my favorite fish.


I'll be sure to let you know. Now I'll have two sources for the 'belem'


malaybiswas said:


> CL, may I make some suggestions?
> 
> - Consider yamaya stone or chinese zebra rock. Nice textures like seiryu or manten but cheaper so you can get more for the same price + they are inert.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tips. I'm thinkin' seiryu, ryuoh, or maybe ohko. Thanks for the filter tip.


cah925 said:


> Very nice stand! 40 B's are one of my favorite tanks. I'm looking forward to seeing this one evolve.


Yeah, I could tell. How many of them did you have?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

chase127 said:


> Reef


Money


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

Ditto  

i got a job at my local subway


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

chase127 said:


> Ditto
> 
> i got a job at my local subway


haha, nice. I could definitely see you working at subway


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

dudes, specialize. 
think out of the box, jobs less people can do pay more.
i breed my lizards and each juvi earns me $45. and i got certified to be a lifeguard, and doing it privately with some guys from school at parties gets some nice cash too.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

@[email protected] said:


> dudes, specialize.
> think out of the box, jobs less people can do pay more.
> i breed my lizards and each juvi earns me $45. and i got certified to be a lifeguard, and doing it privately with some guys from school at parties gets some nice cash too.


haha, nice man. I was gone for four weeks throughout the summer going to different places, so I couldn't get a job, plus I had to babysit- for free 
Oh well. At least I got to sleep in all of the time.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

chase127 said:


> Ditto
> 
> i got a job at my local subway


Gonna take home some lettuce to feed to your RCS?

Looking forward to seeing the tank!


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

wtf why can you see me as a master sub crafter?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Gonna take home some lettuce to feed to your RCS?
> 
> Looking forward to seeing the tank!





chase127 said:


> wtf why can you see me as a master sub crafter?


lol, IDK, you just seem like the kinda guy to work at subway :biggrin:


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Cool beans man! I'm doing a "very" similar setup, but I'm too busy to start a Journal just yet. I don't really have a plan like you tho. Can't wait to see how yours turn out. Subscribed.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

i do eat there a lot... and 3 of my friends work there... and i like to make food... it might be a labor of love for me. screw college, hello working up the ranks to manager of the BP subway  

btw im turning this thread into a teen lounge.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

speedie408 said:


> Cool beans man! I'm doing a "very" similar setup, but I'm too busy to start a Journal just yet. I don't really have a plan like you tho. Can't wait to see how yours turn out. Subscribed.


Thanks. I'm excited to set it up 
Does anyone know if 1200 gph would be way too much flow? :icon_roll haha I guess I'll have to fill the tank and test it out. I bet the AS would get blown around.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

chase127 said:


> btw im turning this thread into a teen lounge.


HAHAHA :hihi:


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

is Zoo a teenager yet?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

chase127 said:


> is Zoo a teenager yet?


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Nice!

Are the hinges on wrong (not that matters)? I think I have the same ones but mounted them inside.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

macclellan said:


> Nice!
> 
> Are the hinges on wrong (not that matters)? I think I have the same ones but mounted them inside.


yes they are lol. I wanted the [strike]dowws[/strike] doors (had to fix this typo, but had to leave what it was originally because I realize how dumb it sounded lol) to be flush with the stand so I just installed them that way haha.

Oh, and I called the bonsai store. They are out of business


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

chase127 said:


> is Zoo a teenager yet?


I have been since last year:hihi:


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

did you work in a light yet?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

chase127 said:


> did you work in a light yet?


huh? I'm going to get the catalina fixture that I linked above.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

yeah im too lazy to find it  T5? it better be T5. if its not, im revoking your french privileges.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

chase127 said:


> yeah im too lazy to find it  T5? it better be T5. if its not, im revoking your french privileges.


lol, say what? Yes it's t5. Check the first post dude. :icon_smil


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

yeah well i looked at your budget and it wasnt there  

to me, the thread before my entrance doesnt exist


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm curious... how much did you spend making that stand?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

chase127 said:


> yeah well i looked at your budget and it wasnt there
> 
> to me, the thread before my entrance doesnt exist


D'oh. I accidentally deleted it 


speedie408 said:


> I'm curious... how much did you spend making that stand?


Umm, about $60


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

lights dont have to be T5 to be good.
my 20L is doing just fine under PC.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

T5HO is much more efficient than PC, especially if its SLR like the catalina fixtures.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

oh its definately more efficient, but not vital.
whats SLR stand for?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

@[email protected] said:


> whats SLR stand for?


single lamp reflector


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm going to get the kind like you have, chase. Just longer with stronger bulbs.


----------



## Ugly Genius (Sep 27, 2003)

I only got two words for you, kid.
Hell.
Yeah!


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

i've got three words

F#(*$&
Hell
Yeah  

everyones stoked for this tank, dont let us down


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Ugly Genius said:


> I only got two words for you, kid.
> Hell.
> Yeah!





chase127 said:


> i've got three words
> 
> F#(*$&
> Hell
> ...


lol guys. I need to save up some money and look for some aquasoil. It'll probably be christmas before I have everything for this bad boy :icon_neut


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

well at least youll be getting the plants for free.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

@[email protected] said:


> well at least youll be getting the plants for free.


I will? :icon_ques:icon_eek:


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

clwatkins10 said:


> I will? :icon_ques:icon_eek:


well at least my E. belem and C. fructa (if you want it).
i also have some nice rotalas and D. diandra if you want. and if you want some E. tennelus i have that too. and HC. 
so yeah.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

@[email protected] said:


> well at least my E. belem and C. fructa (if you want it).
> i also have some nice rotalas and D. diandra if you want. and if you want some E. tennelus i have that too. and HC.
> so yeah.


Sweet :thumbsup:
Howcome?


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

idk. i feel like offering it ROAK.
i could always charge you if you want... lol


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

@[email protected] said:


> idk. i feel like offering it ROAK.
> i could always charge you if you want... lol


lol, no thanks.
But like I said, it'll be a while before it gets running full steam. I could get the necessary ingredients first (such as aqua soil, stones), and use the extra, not so great lights that I already have, just so that I could get water in there and maybe get some plants growing. Then get the co2, then the better lights. 
What do you think about the ecco 2332 along with a k4. Would the k4 be a bad choice? I would love the flow, as long as it doesn't blow huge dunes in my aquasoil, which tends to be fairly light, but I could put the k4 near the top, so... yeah. I'll have to test how much flow the k4 would be in this tank. I got it for a sick deal (thanks medred! :thumbsup


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

eheims are great, but i go for eccos since i dont particularly like sucking and a tube to prime a filter. i think its better to wait, save up, and then get the good stuff, quality over punctuality (something i sure practiced during my final exams, lol. just barely made it on time to my US history). 
dont go with too much flow. too little is bad (insufficient CO2 distribution, and allows cyanobacteria to party), but too much isnt good either. i remember how when i gave my L. sessiliflora too much flow it started to do really bad. some algae are also big fans of high flow.

if it helps the tank, definately use it, but id rather have some of my stuff sit in my closet then have it in a setup where it does more harm then good.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks for the tips.
Oh, and why are you still up? lol. You said that you were on vacation. I guess you are like halfway around the world haha.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

well im in Croatia. its 12:17 PM here, middle of the day.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

@[email protected] said:


> well im in Croatia. its 12:17 PM here, middle of the day.


wow, haha. nice. Have fun with the jet lag on the way bag. It killed me for a week :thumbsup:


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

jet lag is really easy to get over on the way back. everything is 6 hours later then it feels like. so you just have to keep from falling asleep before 10 (which feels like 4 AM). then you sleep until the morning regardless that your body thinks its the middle of the day cause your so exhausted. and then your re-adjusted.


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

You could totally send me some RAOK HC, I'm in short supply.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

@[email protected] said:


> jet lag is really easy to get over on the way back. everything is 6 hours later then it feels like. so you just have to keep from falling asleep before 10 (which feels like 4 AM). then you sleep until the morning regardless that your body thinks its the middle of the day cause your so exhausted. and then your re-adjusted.


It was easy going over there, but hard coming back. I guess because we were doing labor intensive jobs for four days, and walking all over paris for three, and I had pulled 2 all nighters in just 7 nights. At least I was able to sleep through the whole 11 hour flight back lol.


----------



## FSM (Jan 13, 2009)

You could save a lot of money by getting a Nova extreme fixture instead of Catalina...a 4x54W catalina fixture costs less than the 4x39W


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

FSM said:


> You could save a lot of money by getting a Nova extreme fixture instead of Catalina...a 4x54W catalina fixture costs less than the 4x39W


I see the novas for $200, but they don't quite have the looks that I want. Have you seen how sleek those cats are? 
And I know that the 48 inch fixtures are half the price (for the 3 bulb fixture) but I don't really want 6 inches hanging off each side of the tank. I guess if I was willing to go cheaper, then I would, but I'm going to go full out on the light.
Thanks for the tip. It could save me some money if I decide to utilize it 
If I want to have a really professional look, I could always upgrade the tank to a rimless 40 breeder. I was contemplating drilling this tank, to use the Tom Barr type set- up with loc- line, but The tank has a rim, and I don't really know where the hardscape is going to go, so I ditched that idea.


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

What about a light like this? I know you're probably set on the Catalina, but since your income is quite limited, this would get you done faster. I really don't think you'll need four bulbs over such a short tank, but that's just my .02.

Another way to save a good chunk of change is not to pay 80 bucks or more for rocks. They're _*rocks*_. Go to a landscaper, go to the mountains, go to a river, look for something that you like in nature.

Good luck man, I've been thinking about setting up a 40 breeder myself. Would you build me a stand like that for $60?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

eyebeatbadgers said:


> What about a light like this? I know you're probably set on the Catalina, but since your income is quite limited, this would get you done faster. I really don't think you'll need four bulbs over such a short tank, but that's just my .02.
> 
> Another way to save a good chunk of change is not to pay 80 bucks or more for rocks. They're _*rocks*_. Go to a landscaper, go to the mountains, go to a river, look for something that you like in nature.
> 
> Good luck man, I've been thinking about setting up a 40 breeder myself. Would you build me a stand like that for $60?


Man that light is cheap, but you're right, I am set on the catalina. I will most likely use three bulbs. If I do only use two, I will use the outside two, which would give me a better spread over the tank, which is 18 inches front to back. I mean, the light could be more expensive  

I have looked all over everywhere for some quality rocks. I've checked garden centers and everything for it. We only have limestone here, which looks awesome, but it makes the water not awesome. Who knows, if I start seeing some wild cactus growing in the woods, I'll know I'm near some cool rock 

The reason I was able to make the stand so cheap was because I had some left over lumber from my last stand, and I had four half empty cans of black spraypaint, which was barely enough. I think that the labor alone was worth at least $30 on that thing. Who knows how many cuts I had to make (with a hand saw), and how long I sanded it (with regular sandpaper, the old fashion kind). LOL. But I loved every minute of it.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Hmm, I wonder how many pounds of rock I would need.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

eyebeatbadgers said:


> What about a light like this? I know you're probably set on the Catalina, but since your income is quite limited, this would get you done faster. I really don't think you'll need four bulbs over such a short tank, but that's just my .02.


I have that fixture over my 39g right now. It's perfect for that tank but the 40breeder has more depth (front - back) to it so it wont be able to cover the entire surface area sufficiently with just 2 bulbs. You can hang it up higher, but then the lower area's of the tank will suffer from the lack of light. Now if each bulb were able to be spaced out more, it might work. I'd say for 40breeder's go with 4x39 watts t5ho, with the ability to turn on 2 bulbs at a time for variance. I'll be using 2 - 2x39w fixtures on my 40breeder.


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

Good info. I hadn't thought much about the spread. What about building a DIY fixture with two bulbs, so that you could space them out more?

This is what I'm going to build for my next tank. Sleek, and customizable for wider tanks.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks for the confirmation, speedie 


eyebeatbadgers said:


> Good info. I hadn't thought much about the spread. What about building a DIY fixture with two bulbs, so that you could space them out more?
> 
> This is what I'm going to build for my next tank. Sleek, and customizable for wider tanks.


now that is slick. I'll have to think about that one

I was bored, so I figured that I'd test out how much the k4 would push in this tank, So I filled it up, and I noticed these








Bubbles between the two panes of glass in the silicone. I got this with my 20 gallon, but not to this degree. I'm thinking that it's because this tank is longer, and with no center brace, but I was freaked out that it was my stand. What do you guys think? I did a search on google, but couldn't really find much.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

i would think its ok, but see what other people say.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

@[email protected] said:


> i would think its ok, but see what other people say.


Ok. I found some misc. lights laying around, and just happened to have a big 24 inch long pane of glass that fit right in the rim, so I put the 6L or so of AS in there and put in some misc plants that I'm going to grow emersed in there until I have everything I need to set it up, and I hopefully have plenty of plants to use for the scape when I'm ready.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

What do you guys think about this light? http://shop.aquatraders.com/Odyssea-36in-4x39W-T5-HO-Light-Fixture-Advance-p/52202.htm
It doesn't have the single bulb reflectors, and isn't very sleek, and doesn't come with bulbs that are worth anything to freshwater, but, it's cheap...


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

NOT ODYSSEA! 

I hear they burn down houses, underdrive bulbs, are made of weak parts, and will eat your plants at night.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Lol


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Did you see that thread that I had with the hydroponics T5 strips? Those are an excellent value. 

I wouldn't recommend any strip light without individual lamp reflectors: that's just a waste of juice.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

^^ What he said. Those fixtures that are made by TEK(Sunlight supply?) but used primarily for hydrophonics look slick, one of the reefers down here has one. SLR's are a must now, even though 4x39W is overkill on a planted tank, i'm sure you'll just be using 2x39W for a noon burst


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Tek is out of the question, even though they do look awesome. I'll just stick with the cat fixture then. Thanks guys


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

the cats are pretty awesome  are you going to hang yours? they dont come with a splash guard :/


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

chase127 said:


> the cats are pretty awesome  are you going to hang yours? they dont come with a splash guard :/


Yes, I'm going to hang it  I'll probably be ordering there hanging kit as well. 

I'm thinking a white background for the tank, but we'll see when the time comes. I don't really want to paint it black. I really like the way the backgrounds are on my nanos.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

dont paint. buy a really big peice of paper and scotch tape it to the rim on the back. that way you can always change your mind.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

@[email protected] said:


> dont paint. buy a really big peice of paper and scotch tape it to the rim on the back. that way you can always change your mind.


Yeah. I wasn't wanting to paint it. I would have if it had been a reef, though.


----------



## Vladdy (May 6, 2008)

I wish I could have more than one tank like you rich people and that I wouldn't have to put mine on a budget. In my case with my aquarium, it sucks being only 14 years old.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Vladdy said:


> I wish I could have more than one tank like you rich people and that I wouldn't have to put mine on a budget. In my case with my aquarium, it sucks being only 14 years old.


I'm paying for this with my own money. I'm 17. I didn't have a job this summer because I was gone so much.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

Oh yeah you were gone  Paris. Tehe.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

chase127 said:


> Oh yeah you were gone  Paris. Tehe.


:flick:
Trip of a lifetime :icon_smil


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

CL here is quite the bargain hunter , and DIYer trust me.

He ain't rich by any stretch. He's just lucky and knows where to look.
Always sending me these amazing deals he finds to me on facebook


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Kayen said:


> CL here is quite the bargain hunter , and DIYer trust me.
> 
> He ain't rich by any stretch. He's just lucky and knows where to look.
> Always sending me these amazing deals he finds to me on facebook


LOL. Thanks:biggrin:


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

It's true.
Almost every day or two you send me something : OMG LOOK AT THIS DEAL !!!111ONEONEONE >insert link here<.

Heck you even sent me some nonaquarium related stuff too.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

it also helps that we dont set up 5 tanks all at once. we set up 1. then we get another 6-12 monthes later, and so on. 
plus you can sell your plants after a trim, that gets you some money back. if your fish spawn and some survive to grow up, theres some cash (fish tank raised by hobbysts are best, no need to worry about hormones and sh*t in their diets). shrimp colonies breed and you sell shrimp.

or having a fat wallet otherwise helps too


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

Kayen said:


> It's true.
> Almost every day or two you send me something : OMG LOOK AT THIS DEAL !!!111ONEONEONE >insert link here<.
> 
> Heck you even sent me some nonaquarium related stuff too.



He send you any women yet?


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

Patiently waiting for it .


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

@[email protected] said:


> it also helps that we dont set up 5 tanks all at once. we set up 1. then we get another 6-12 monthes later, and so on.
> plus you can sell your plants after a trim, that gets you some money back. if your fish spawn and some survive to grow up, theres some cash (fish tank raised by hobbysts are best, no need to worry about hormones and sh*t in their diets). shrimp colonies breed and you sell shrimp.
> 
> or having a fat wallet otherwise helps too





chase127 said:


> He send you any women yet?





Kayen said:


> Patiently waiting for it .


LOL guys. :hihi:


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

I figure that since I'm going for the nature aquarium look, I'll just go with the rummy nose tetras. I was watching the 7 that I have in my 55 gallon tank and I still love 'em. I don't think that those little chili rasboras will school the same way, but they might look cooler, IDK. What do you guys think? Then there's always the dwarf emerald rasboras... I'm torn.
Of course, I still have to buy the AS, co2 cylinder, wood, plants and light first. :icon_roll


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I don't know I haven't kept very many different shoaling fish, but you probably have seen that invertzfactory.com has a quite a few offerings for tetras and rasboras right now and economically-priced too.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

hydrophyte said:


> I don't know I haven't kept very many different shoaling fish, but you probably have seen that invertzfactory.com has a quite a few offerings for tetras and rasboras right now and economically-priced too.


Yeah I know. I was planning on ordering from them. I can't even get fish locally because I don't trust petsmart or most valuable pets. Their fish always die. :icon_frow


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

You can't beat rummynoses for a nice schooling fish. From what I've seen, dwarf rasboras don't really school, they schoal. Plus they hide a lot, especially in high light. IMO they're better suited for a low-tech tank.

Green Neons are always nice too. Amano uses them in a lot of his scapes


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks lego. I think I'll go with the rummies then


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

green neons any one???


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

chase127 said:


> green neons any one???


I don't think so, at least not in this tank, unless I change my mind on the rummies.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

do it. rummies are so cliche.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

chase127 said:


> do it. rummies are so cliche.


So are clown fish :tongue:


----------



## prototyp3 (Dec 5, 2007)

I had a group of rummynose in my 40 breeder, they were quite the schoolers. I would definitely support those if you're looking for an active school of fish.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

prototyp3 said:


> I had a group of rummynose in my 40 breeder, they were quite the schoolers. I would definitely support those if you're looking for an active school of fish.


Great! My mind is decided then


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

do i have a clownfish?


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

hey just cause hes a troll doesnt mean i hes right 100% of the time


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

chase127 said:


> do i have a clownfish?


Yours died :icon_eek:


chase127 said:


> hey just cause hes a troll doesnt mean i hes right 100% of the time


I'm getting the rummies


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> Yours died :icon_eek:
> 
> 
> I'm getting the rummies


RIP Nemo<3 

RIP Originality  

Jk


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

chase127 said:


> RIP Nemo<3
> 
> RIP Originality
> 
> Jk


Alright, I definitely lol'd at this :hihi:. I agree, Rummies are kinda cliched, but you hardly see them on this forum for some reason.

Just don't do Neons or Cardinals. They are way overused.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

legomaniac89 said:


> Alright, I definitely lol'd at this :hihi:. I agree, Rummies are kinda cliched, but you hardly see them on this forum for some reason.
> 
> Just don't do Neons or Cardinals. They are way overused.


laughed out louded? 
I do like my rummies that I have already. Seems like Chase just wants me to get the green neons for some reason


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

No, laughinged out louded :hihi:

Green Neons are nice, but rummies are nicer IMO. Their red faces complement green plants really well


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

I have cardinals, tehe  my dad loves him and theyre in his tank. i hate his tank. its cliche as high school (literally, me and my friends make fun of the cliques of fish) 

I love green neons, if i could get some i would. But alas, i am poor.....


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

chase127 said:


> I love green neons, if i could get some i would. But alas, i have a reef.....


FTFY :icon_mrgr


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

This is true. but brb i gota google ftfy...


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

chase127 said:


> This is true. but brb i gota google ftfy...


Fixed that for you


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

google won


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

You know, even though you see many tanks on forums with cardinals or neons, nearly zero percent of people who see your tank will know that. For me, fish choice really boils down to what I like, not what is popular or "cliche".


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

eyebeatbadgers said:


> You know, even though you see many tanks on forums with cardinals or neons, nearly zero percent of people who see your tank will know that. For me, fish choice really boils down to what I like, not what is popular or "cliche".


yep. I love rummy nose tetras, and I don't care how cliche they are. They are popular for a reason, after all. You wouldn't say that healthy plants are a cliche, and therefor set up a mediocre aquarium (this is of course an exaggeration to prove my/ your point, but, yeah)


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Look what came in the mail from GLA today :biggrin:


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

I have the same reg from Orlando. You'll love it.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Sweet!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks hydro! I also got my curved (they just don't look curved in the pic) scissors in from GLA today. I've been wanting a pair of these for a while now. Helps reach area in places that I could reach before. I can also trim the foreground with them if I ever need to.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Hehe, I got those same scissors too. They are the best for trimming foreground plants!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

legomaniac89 said:


> Hehe, I got those same scissors too. They are the best for trimming foreground plants!


haha, no way :icon_smil


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Great minds think alike, I guess :hihi:


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

Dude your hand is UGLY. No spreken ze French. Do tell?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

chase127 said:


> Dude your hand is UGLY. No spreken ze French. Do tell?


ze French? lol. What do you mean "do tell" Tell what lol. Yes I speak French of course. :flick:


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

What does your tank name mean


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

chase127 said:


> What does your tank name mean


lol. I edited at the beginning of the first post. It's a place that I visited in The French Alps. It means flower field, or field of flowers.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

which is it, flower field, or field of flowers?


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> lol. I edited at the beginning of the first post. It's a place that I visited in The French Alps. It means flower field, or field of flowers.


Dang I thought it meant champion or something


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

chase127 said:


> which is it, flower field, or field of flowers?


lol I'll go with field of flowers. Kinda hippy, I know


ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Dang I thought it meant champion or something


haha. :tongue:


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

I think theres a Canadian hockey player named Champfleuri. or maybe a biker. or maybe it was a course in the Tour de France. idk...


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

chase127 said:


> I think theres a Canadian hockey player named Champfleuri. or maybe a biker. or maybe it was a course in the Tour de France. idk...


kayen would be the person to ask. 
But it does sound familiar. Maybe he was in the Olympics.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

My manzanita will be arriving on the 26th!


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

No, no hockey player by that name.
There's Marc Andre Fleury the starting goalie of the Pittsburgh Penguins though.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Well, I have been looking at some tanks and I might want to go with the green neons instead. I still don't know. Do green neons school as well as rummies?


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

youre welcome


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

IME my neons always schooled better than my rummies.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

mizu-chan said:


> IME my neons always schooled better than my rummies.


hhmmmm, ya don't say...
I wonder which one will look better with my scape, hairgrass (light green) r. colorata (red) bolbitis (dark green) dwarf and trident java fern (green) either mini pellia or fissidens, and the wood (Tom said that it would be a reddish light brown or deep red, oh, and he filled a full 24 x 22 x 12 box! )
So, I can't wait to get scaping. Slowly my list of things I need is being whittled down! 

I'm thinking that the light blue green neons will go well in this tank.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

no one wants to see your lit work


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

chase127 said:


> no one wants to see your lit work


lol, that's not the work, just the books that need to be worked on 
Hopefully this metering valve will be all it's hyped up to be


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

is that like a super awesome needle valve?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

chase127 said:


> is that like a super awesome needle valve?


A metering valve is a very precise needle valve, yes.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

ah. i see. sounds like youre set dude


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

chase127 said:


> ah. i see. sounds like youre set dude


I wish. I've still got quite a bit of equipment and stuff to accumulate


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

like that'll be hard


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

chase127 said:


> like that'll be hard


Well I've gotta save up the money first. I need $250 for the light and $115 for the aquasoil, and I still need to buy a co2 cylinder and a filter of some sort...


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

I just ordered my CO2 cylinder for my tank from GLA! It should be here _soon!_
Yay


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

Look at you and your pressurized CO2.









I'm not jealous... oh no...


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

mizu-chan said:


> Look at you and your pressurized CO2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHA :flick:
Remember, I used to have pressurized, but I sold it off as I grew increasingly interested in reefs, but then I couldn't resist high- tech planted tanks anymore. This tank was originally bought to be a reef, but I changed my mind one day when reading one of *Uglegenious'* journals :icon_smil


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

Don't we all get inspired while reading one of *Ugly's* journals?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

mizu-chan said:


> Don't we all get inspired while reading one of *Ugly's* journals?


I know I am every time :icon_smil
props to *UG* and his awesome writing styles/ skills!


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> Well I've gotta save up the money first. I need $250 for the light and *$115 for the aquasoil*, and I still need to buy a co2 cylinder and a filter of some sort...


Ouch. Know how much my soil-based substrate would cost you? Less than $25. **hint hint**


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

legomaniac89 said:


> Ouch. Know how much my soil-based substrate would cost you? Less than $25. **hint hint**


Lego, don't tempt me any more LOL 
We already went over this, I pull out plants and replant a LOT.
Don't go and try to save me money LOL :hihi:
But seriously, I don't want to have to worry about the soil becoming exposed to the water causing GW. I'm still experimenting with plants and I wan't to be able too....
I'll stop talking lol.

I _will _buy Aquasoil
I _will _buy Aquasoil
:help:


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> Lego, don't tempt me any more LOL
> We already went over this, I pull out plants and replant a LOT.
> Don't go and try to save me money LOL :hihi:
> But seriously, I don't want to have to worry about the soil becoming exposed to the water causing GW. I'm still experimenting with plants and I wan't to be able too....
> ...


You have seen my tank journals, right? I'm constantly moving and pulling plants around. And I've never had greenwater. Never. And the debris that it kicks up settles in about 2 minutes. And soil doesn't leach ammonia for a month.

$25 for soil. $125 for Aquasoil.

All I'm gonna say


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Ok, I'm convinced that I'll be drilling the tank. What do you guys think about the filter? Could I just get by with using an xp3 plus the k2? I'm guessing that that would be plenty. What do you guys think?


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

drilling for what reef boy?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

planted. Loc- line returns


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

holy posts plantman! 160 posts and the tank isn't even set up yet. hahaha


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

soo in other words youre getting ready for this to become a reef


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

oldpunk78 said:


> holy posts plantman! 160 posts and the tank isn't even set up yet. hahaha


lol, I know.


chase127 said:


> soo in other words youre getting ready for this to become a reef


No, it's not like I'm mixing salt water. Drilled tank /=/ reef :icon_cool:thumbsup:


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

soo i take it you picked up some LR today?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

oldpunk78 said:


> holy posts plantman! 160 posts and the tank isn't even set up yet. hahaha





Mr. Talkative said:


> chase127 said:
> 
> 
> > Reef
> ...



:icon_wink


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

I got my wood from Tom Barr today! My CO2 cylinder should be here from GLA tomorrow!
Possible scape, from the top. 








Front








My tank is 18 inches from front to back








"substrate" level view








The only problem is that it's a bit tall for my 16" high tank :icon_neut: The bottom of the handles are where the waterline would be. A lot of the wood's shape would be out of the water, it would be different if it were rimless.. which leads me to want to spend a few hundred more dollars  lol


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

dang thats nice


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

chase127 said:


> dang thats nice


Why thank you.  I might change it a bit though


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

That's one heck of a piece of dw. What plants are you planning on?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

malaybiswas said:


> That's one heck of a piece of dw. What plants are you planning on?


Thanks. It's actually 4 pieces, but they fit together great. I will add a couple of stainless steel screws at the bases to join them, and possibly also add a slate base for added stability. I might not be using the pictured scape, though. The arrangement seems to generic. Lots of people arrange their dw in that fashion.

I'm planning on maybe using:
eleocharis 'belem;
rotala 'colorata'
anubias 'petite'
java fern'trident'
java fern 'needle leaf'
ludwigia guinea 'broadleaf'
bolbitis
maybe some hm or lawnmarsh pennywort.


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

If I were you, I would probably have kept them all together like now. But whatever way you choose this upcoming layout seems real promising. I am simply in love with your center piece. ALAS, I don't have a big enough tank to fit something like that.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Why not have the wood poking out the top a little bit like this :










Cut the wood down a little if you need to, but keep that general shape, pattern.

Keep the stem plants that you have trim lower away from those branches.
PITA, use Crypts, Anubias, and java fern etc, then any stems behind the wood etc, and have them grow and form a canopy over the wood etc from a higher level behind the wood.

Then lower growing foreground plants on the open edges of the aquarium.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

I have some MS if you want, pay for shipping, flat rate, more than enough here.
Mix with 3:1 sand:clay soil.
Then use a 2" layer, then a 2: layer of sand on top.

Or go the ADA.


Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

plantbrain said:


> Why not have the wood poking out the top a little bit like this :
> 
> Cut the wood down a little if you need to, but keep that general shape, pattern.
> 
> ...


Thanks Tom! It's great to see an updated pic of the cube! That petite is awesome! Trust me, I don't have the heart to cut the wood. I was going to have some of it above water, because I really like the look. I just wouldn't want over 4 inches above the water. I forgot to put the needle leaf and trident java ferns on the list as well as the bolbitis. I'll fix that. I was going to put stems behind the wood just like you did in your 180. Thanks for the comment! :biggrin:


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

plantbrain said:


> I have some MS if you want, pay for shipping, flat rate, more than enough here.
> Mix with 3:1 sand:clay soil.
> Then use a 2" layer, then a 2: layer of sand on top.
> 
> ...


Wow cool! Do you think that I could cap it with aquasoil amazonia powder? I really want the dark brown soil look (even though it will be covered up eventually lol [PM sent])


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

The wood is currently soaking outside. How many days do you guys think that I should let it soak? After it's done soaking I'm going to put it in the dish washer for a cycle to wash anything left on it off with scalding hot water.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

That's a nice piece of driftwood.


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

That is a nice piece DW.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

hydrophyte said:


> That's a nice piece of driftwood.





mizu-chan said:


> That is a nice piece DW.


Deja vous? :tongue:
Thanks guys! I really like it  It's got a nice log-like base too


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

I hate your DW


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

chase127 said:


> I hate your DW


I know you do :flick:


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

chase127 said:


> I hate your DW


We have a rebel on our hands. :flick:
Dang teenagers.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

I hate it cause its bigger than mine  i want a 40. or anything bigger than 5.5


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

mizu-chan said:


> We have a rebel on our hands. :flick:
> Dang teenagers.


Gotta love it :icon_surp


chase127 said:


> I hate it cause its bigger than mine  i want a 40. or anything bigger than 5.5


I knew it! I knew you would want something bigger than your nano! :icon_twis


----------



## chonhzilla (Apr 22, 2008)

sweet piece you got there.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

chonhzilla said:


> sweet piece you got there.


Thanks! I'm looking forward to filling this baby up!


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

Sooo whats the verdict on the soil?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

chase127 said:


> Sooo whats the verdict on the soil?


I don't know yet lol


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

legomaniac89 said:


> You have seen my tank journals, right? I'm constantly moving and pulling plants around. And I've never had greenwater. Never. And the debris that it kicks up settles in about 2 minutes. And soil doesn't leach ammonia for a month.
> 
> $25 for soil. $125 for Aquasoil.
> 
> All I'm gonna say


Do I really need to repeat myself?


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

Soil! Soil!
you can do it!

That manzi is sick!!!:drool:


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

legomaniac89 said:


> Do I really need to repeat myself?





Coltonorr said:


> Soil! Soil!
> you can do it!
> 
> That manzi is sick!!!:drool:


Thanks guys! It's been soaking since last night. I'l give it a couple of more days (though, I don't really know what the rush is lol, I still have lots of stuff to get) I'm liking that scape more and more every time I look at it :thumbsup:
I think that I will still most likely be using Aquasoil. The mineralized soil wouldn't add much depth to the soil (I want it to be pretty deep in the back) but I may do a layer of mineralized soil with Aquasoil on top for added plant growth, but IDK yet.


----------



## kali (May 8, 2009)

man sweet piece of manzanita !! would love to see some update pic


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

I would love to have an update pic, but no new developements yet lol
Thanks.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

^ is it just me, or are those hinges on the wrong side of the doors? 

tom sends out nice wood. those branches are sweet!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

oldpunk78 said:


> ^ is it just me, or are those hinges on the wrong side of the doors?
> 
> tom sends out nice wood. those branches are sweet!


lol, mac saw the same thing, yes they are. I wanted to have the doors flush with the stand, but those were the only hinges I had laying around so I used them :tongue: The doors also look a different color but that's just how the spraypaint came out. I may take them off and repaint them later.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

> The doors also look a different color but that's just how the spraypaint came out. I may take them off and repaint them later.


did you use a primer?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

oldpunk78 said:


> did you use a primer?


No :redface: I think it more has to do with the texture of the plywood doors vs. the 1x4s. I sanded the plywood a lot though, plus, they got a little wet before they were completely dry


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

a primer will seal the surface and create a consistent surface for the paint to adhere to. the difference in color you see is basically one wood absorbing more paint than the other. next time, use primer.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

oldpunk78 said:


> a primer will seal the surface and create a consistent surface for the paint to adhere to. the difference in color you see is basically one wood absorbing more paint than the other. next time, use primer.


haha, yeah, I really should have. I was too cheap to go out and buy spraypaint. I just used the 5 half empty cans that I already have. I definitely could have had a beeter result if I had spent more money, but it isn't as noticeable in person. It just looks like it there because the doors are a matte finish and the sun was shining on the stand. Oh well. Thanks for the tips :thumbsup:


----------



## RianS (May 12, 2009)

i'm just curious about why you chose to buy your co2 from gla and not aquariumplants.com i support gla for all the help orlando gives and the great products but the tanks from aquariumplants are cheaper and they have larger sizes.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

RianS said:


> i'm just curious about why you chose to buy your co2 from gla and not aquariumplants.com i support gla for all the help orlando gives and the great products but the tanks from aquariumplants are cheaper and they have larger sizes.


Well, Orlando is a good guy and the price isn't too much difference. Shipping was pretty cheap too. I figured that I'd go ahead and order from him after all of the help he has given me :thumbsup:


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Sick piece of wood

When will your CO2 tank and AS come?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Sick piece of wood
> 
> When will your CO2 tank and AS come?


Thanks. I'll order the AS after I order the filter after I order the light...
sooo lol. I'll fill the co2 sooner though so that I can use it on my nanos until my 40 is ready. :thumbsup:


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

I'm not gonna convince you to use real soil in this tank, am I?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

legomaniac89 said:


> I'm not gonna convince you to use real soil in this tank, am I?


I'm pretty stubborn :thumbsup:


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

I'm pretty persistent . You won't know what you're missing unless you try it


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

legomaniac89 said:


> I'm not gonna convince you to use real soil in this tank, am I?


Aquasoil always wins:icon_twis


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

clwatkins10 said:


> haha, yeah, I really should have. I was too cheap to go out and buy spraypaint. I just used the 5 half empty cans that I already have. I definitely could have had a beeter result if I had spent more money, but it isn't as noticeable in person. It just looks like it there because the doors are a matte finish and the sun was shining on the stand. Oh well. Thanks for the tips :thumbsup:


Ok, so you're too cheap to buy 10 bucks worth of paint to make the stand look nice (maybe $15 and buy some decent hinges), but you're going to spend over 100 bucks on glorified dirt?

Geez, you kids these days. :icon_roll

Driftwood looks nice, I'd let it soak in a tub until you get all your other gadgets collected. No reason not to.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

The man can now buy $10 worth of glorified dirt by using his left over paint


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

legomaniac89 said:


> I'm pretty persistent . You won't know what you're missing unless you try it


:smile: lol


eyebeatbadgers said:


> Ok, so you're too cheap to buy 10 bucks worth of paint to make the stand look nice (maybe $15 and buy some decent hinges), but you're going to spend over 100 bucks on glorified dirt?
> 
> Geez, you kids these days. :icon_roll
> 
> Driftwood looks nice, I'd let it soak in a tub until you get all your other gadgets collected. No reason not to.


Yeah, that makes sense about the DW. Thanks for the compliment, I should have also added that I was too lazy to drive out to get the paint, and too impatient to wait until I had the $10 to buy it. I just wanted to finish the stand


chase127 said:


> The man can now buy $10 worth of glorified dirt by using his left over paint


Exactly :biggrin:
Oh, and I found a stream about 20 minutes from me that's got loads of fissidens growing in it. I had found emersed fissidens here before, but this is already growing under water


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Oh, and I got my cylinder from GLA today!


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Woot! I got one of those too, but the nearest place to me that fills tanks on the spot was about an hour away. So I had to trade my nice, new, shiny GLA tank for a junky dinged up one.


----------



## chonhzilla (Apr 22, 2008)

legomaniac89 said:


> Woot! I got one of those too, but the nearest place to me that fills tanks on the spot was about an hour away. So I had to trade my nice, new, shiny GLA tank for a junky dinged up one.



I feel your pain.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

legomaniac89 said:


> Woot! I got one of those too, but the nearest place to me that fills tanks on the spot was about an hour away. So I had to trade my nice, new, shiny GLA tank for a junky dinged up one.


Yeah, but it's going in the stand, so I don't mind. My place normally trades for nice tanks anyway.


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

It hasn't even been a month and I feel like I'm on the edge of my seat waiting to see this come together. The sad part is, after you put it all together, we still need to give it time to mature. Aaargh. Oh well, keep the updates coming.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

cah925 said:


> It hasn't even been a month and I feel like I'm on the edge of my seat waiting to see this come together. The sad part is, after you put it all together, we still need to give it time to mature. Aaargh. Oh well, keep the updates coming.


haha! I feel ya. I got my cylinder today, then realized that I forgot to get some nylon washers, so my nanos won't be getting co2 tonight like I had hoped.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

The emersed plants have been growing up a storm!
The marbled anubias is on it's second new leaf since being put in here (a couple of weeks ago I think, maybe) the glosso and hc have been growing a ton (I won't be using these in my actual scape) I've got a ton of petite growing in here from my mini m, and the bolbitis has grown 2 new fronds since becoming emersed. The colorata has also grown a lot, as have the crypts, lawnmarsh pennywort and flame moss, and the mp is growing at a high rate of speed, lol.
















































A scape that I will not be using








I also had a nice root scape, but I figured that I would pass on it to go with my original scape posted a few days ago.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Awesome dude! That's a crazy looking pc of wood. You sure you don't wanna use it? haha It'd look pretty wicked.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

speedie408 said:


> Awesome dude! That's a crazy looking pc of wood. You sure you don't wanna use it? haha It'd look pretty wicked.


Thanks
I will most likely be using this scape


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

^ is that something you found or bought? That thing looks crazy huuuge! What's the measured length on it?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

speedie408 said:


> ^ is that something you found or bought? That thing looks crazy huuuge! What's the measured length on it?


I bought it from Tom Barr. It's a tad over 36 inches. Gotta figure out how to fit it in this tank  lol


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Huuuge it is indeed. Good luck with that buddy. It's gonna look wicked man.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

speedie408 said:


> Huuuge it is indeed. Good luck with that buddy. It's gonna look wicked man.


Thanks. I really hope it does! I can't wait to fill it up with water and get some fresh plants in there! :bounce:


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Those shots of the plants growing emersed are cool. Wouldn't it be near to just let them run like that. Someday I want to set up a tank with just a layer of mud on the bottom covered maybe with just shallow water to grow crypts emersed. 

Have you seen Illumbomb's Cryptocoryne Blog"

http://illumbomb.blogspot.com/

He has a lot of biotope shots of crypts growing in situations just like that.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

hydrophyte said:


> Those shots of the plants growing emersed are cool. Wouldn't it be near to just let them run like that. Someday I want to set up a tank with just a layer of mud on the bottom covered maybe with just shallow water to grow crypts emersed.
> 
> Have you seen Illumbomb's Cryptocoryne Blog"
> 
> ...


That's a really neat site! Thanks for that link  I will be keeping this tank like this indefinitely until I'm ready to fully set it up. Maybe I can sell the glosso and hc when it grows out fully to help fund this tank.

I'm growing that bit of bolbitis emersed to get it acclimated to growing out of the water, so I can mount it high on the wood and hopefully growing a bit out of the water. 

I'm not sure if I should coat the wood in java fern trident, mini java fern, petite and bolbitis to go for the forest look, or leave it bare. Both situations would of course have stems in the back (red and green) and anubias and eleocharis 'belem' in front of the wood/ in the foreground (other plants will be in the midground with the anubias)

What do you guys think?


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Yeah that guy gets awesome pictures and he updates often. His blog is an amazing resource for photos and collection data.

Hey that needle-leaf you sent is looking good. It is starting to send up little emersed fiddleheads.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

hydrophyte said:


> Yeah that guy gets awesome pictures and he updates often. His blog is an amazing resource for photos and collection data.
> 
> Hey that needle-leaf you sent is looking good. It is starting to send up little emersed fiddleheads.


Well thanks for the link. Consider it bookmarked :thumbsup:

I'm glad the needle leaf is doing good!


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

So 16 pages....when are we going to see some water in this baby? LOL!


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Cl's going for the record for most pages before initial setup


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

gmccreedy said:


> So 16 pages....when are we going to see some water in this baby? LOL!





legomaniac89 said:


> Cl's going for the record for most pages before initial setup


LOL, well, It's only 6 pages under my settings.
Putting water in tanks is expensive these days


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

I found a picture that my friend took of where I found the fissidens (elkhorn creek). It's not a very good picture, but hey lol.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

You "found" fissedens? wow, time to start a fissedens business haha. I'd buy some.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

speedie408 said:


> You "found" fissedens? wow, time to start a fissedens business haha. I'd buy some.


Yeah, fontanus grows wild in kentucky.


----------



## Vladdy (May 6, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> Yeah, fontanus grows wild in kentucky.


We have it here in Florida too.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Orlando just got his new rimless tanks in at GLA and boy is it tempting to replace this one with a nice rimless one..... :icon_eek:


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> Orlando just got his new rimless tanks in at GLA and boy is it tempting to replace this one with a nice rimless one..... :icon_eek:


Do it!!! Then you can give the old 40B to me :hihi:


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

damn! thought I was gonna see pics of the tank...:hihi:


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

legomaniac89 said:


> Do it!!! Then you can give the old 40B to me :hihi:


You wanna come pick it up? :flick: If I got one, it would be the 91x45x45, which would give me a couple of extra inches of height 
But man, he's also got a 60x45x45 that's got some sick dims...


Coltonorr said:


> damn! thought I was gonna see pics of the tank...:hihi:


lol, sorry about that, I'll post some new pics later tonight


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Here are the pictures 
See how much the MP grew? 








Here are two plants that I am going to track the growth of, I put these things called Rosetta, fertilizer capsules (you bury them in the substrate) they're made by Ferka. "Rosetta" is for plants like anubias, crypts, and other short stemmed plants like swords and lilies. They also make a version for stem plants. I hadn't ever heard of them, so I figured that I would try them out. I didn't bury them all the way so that I could remember where I put them.

September 1st.

















September 8th.

















I'll try to remember to take pictures every seven days.

Sept. 1st.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

I am going to be purchasing one of GLA's new rimless tanks. The one I am getting will be ~48 gallons, and will have nice, thick glass. I couldn't stand having the rim on this tank. With the dw sticking out of the water, a rimless tank really adds another dimension to an aquarium, as well as making it seem bigger. The largest rimless tank that I have had was a 10 gallon, so a 3 foot long rimless tank will be a whole new experience.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Can you say TANK ENVY? Damn you! That's a sweet tank/dimensions dude.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

speedie408 said:


> Can you say TANK ENVY? Damn you! That's a sweet tank/dimensions dude.


Yeah! I really can't wait! I will also have another couple of inches in height with this tank, so I will have 8 more gallons of tank volume, and more scaping space. Basically a 90P, but a cm longer and with thicker glass.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

I knew you wouldn't resist for long . So whatcha gonna do with the old 40?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

legomaniac89 said:


> I knew you wouldn't resist for long . So whatcha gonna do with the old 40?


I don't know yet. Maybe keep it emersed or sell it, but, IDK, we'll see. I don't want to have to buy scaping materials for it, or a filter.
I had been planning on getting a tank from GLA since last February/ March when Orlando first announced that he would be getting rimless tanks.


----------



## billb (May 29, 2009)

clwatkins10 said:


> I am going to be purchasing one of GLA's new rimless tanks. The one I am getting will be ~48 gallons, and will have nice, thick glass. I couldn't stand having the rim on this tank. With the dw sticking out of the water, a rimless tank really adds another dimension to an aquarium, as well as making it seem bigger. The largest rimless tank that I have had was a 10 gallon, so a 3 foot long rimless tank will be a whole new experience.


The 3 ft tank is beautiful. I thought Orlando said it had tempered glass on the bottom?

What are you looking to use for filtration? Ocean Clears like Tom?

Bill


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

billb said:


> The 3 ft tank is beautiful. I thought Orlando said it had tempered glass on the bottom?
> 
> What are you looking to use for filtration? Ocean Clears like Tom?
> 
> Bill


I think that it will have a tempered bottom, which would mean I would use lily pipes or something. I'm not sure about filtration. Maybe an xp3?


----------



## FSM (Jan 13, 2009)

You can drill the side instead of the bottom, it works just as well.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

FSM said:


> You can drill the side instead of the bottom, it works just as well.


Yeah, but it doesn't look the same. I can use glass pipes.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

I wouldn't want to risk it with this tank anyway.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Do you have an idea of the hardscape yet?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Orlando said:


> Do you have an idea of the hardscape yet?


Yeah, didn't you see the wood a few pages back? lol
Stones would've been too expensive for this tank.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Hey how about some more pictures?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

hydrophyte said:


> Hey how about some more pictures?


What would you like pictures of?


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Oh I just looked at dates again. I thought the shots on the previous page were from a while ago, but they were just from yesterday. The plants have grown some more.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Hey do you know what kind of crypt this is?










It is obviously lovin' it in there. I already have too many aquarium projects, but I really want try a tank with just emersed crypts and very shallow water or just wet mud. Something like that could look really cool.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

hydrophyte said:


> Oh I just looked at dates again. I thought the shots on the previous page were from a while ago, but they were just from yesterday. The plants have grown some more.


Yeah, who knows how long I'll keep growing them. It'll be a few weeks before I have the tank, and while I'm placing the order I'll order osme of GLA's new substrate, so I'll use that instead of aquasoil. Then I'll need to buy the lights and a filter, and I think that's it. :bounce::icon_mrgrroud:


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

hydrophyte said:


> Hey do you know what kind of crypt this is?
> 
> It is obviously lovin' it in there. I already have too many aquarium projects, but I really want try a tank with just emersed crypts and very shallow water or just wet mud. Something like that could look really cool.


It's either wendtii 'green' or green gecko. It has sent off a bunch of babies since I put that Rosetta tab in there :icon_mrgr


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

I think that one might be C. wendtii "Green". A Green Gecko would have quite a bit of brownish-red along the center veins. If you keep it emersed, it looks like you're well on your way to a spathe roud:


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

legomaniac89 said:


> I think that one might be C. wendtii "Green". A Green Gecko would have quite a bit of brownish-red along the center veins. If you keep it emersed, it looks like you're well on your way to a spathe roud:


Thanks for the ID! Is a spathe the shape of the leaf or a flower or something?


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> Thanks for the ID! Is a spathe the shape of the leaf or a flower or something?


The spathe is the flower they send up. A wendtii green spathe should look something like the one in my avatar.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

legomaniac89 said:


> The spathe is the flower they send up. A wendtii green spathe should look something like the one in my avatar.


Oh cool. You crypt nerds


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Hey! That's Mr. Crypt Nerd to you :hihi:


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

legomaniac89 said:


> hey! That's mr. Crypt nerd to you :hihi:


lol!!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Yeah it must be a _wendtii_, so it will probably produce a spathe or two soon, especially with good ferts. Then when you start seeing spathes you won't want to ever put water in the tank.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

hydrophyte said:


> Yeah it must be a _wendtii_, so it will probably produce a spathe or two soon, especially with good ferts. Then when you start seeing spathes you won't want to ever put water in the tank.


That may be a possibility, but, are they really that great?
lol.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Well they are just flowers, but a fun surprise. Really _wendtii_ is an easy one to bloom, it would be more exciting to get spathes from some of the rare ones.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

hydrophyte said:


> Well they are just flowers, but a fun surprise. Really _wendtii_ is an easy one to bloom, it would be more exciting to get spathes from some of the rare ones.


Crypts are cool and all, but hey :angel:
I came off kinda harsh in that last post, I was only joking, making fun of [STRIKE]our nerdiness[/STRIKE] lego


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Love the name! I just love the way french words add beauty to a tank name. Congrats on getting a rimless tank. I am sure this setup will look sweet! Can't wait to see this thing up and running.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

dewalltheway said:


> Love the name! I just love the way french words add beauty to a tank name. Congrats on getting a rimless tank. I am sure this setup will look sweet! Can't wait to see this thing up and running.


Me too! It's going to be my best yet! I hope..


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> That may be a possibility, but, are they really that great?
> lol.


*sighs and shakes head* Chris, Chris, Chris, Chris, Chris..............sometimes I wonder about you :hihi:


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> That may be a possibility, but, are they really that great?
> lol.





legomaniac89 said:


> *sighs and shakes head* Chris, Chris, Chris, Chris, Chris..............sometimes I wonder about you :hihi:


lol, i just started an emmersed(sp?) tank just to see if i could get my C. pontederifolia to produce a spathe (and to help grow some extra wendtii...) i hope it works.

c'mon cl!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

legomaniac89 said:


> *sighs and shakes head* Chris, Chris, Chris, Chris, Chris..............sometimes I wonder about you :hihi:


Lots do :flick:


oldpunk78 said:


> lol, i just started an emmersed(sp?) tank just to see if i could get my C. pontederifolia to produce a spathe (and to help grow some extra wendtii...) i hope it works.
> 
> c'mon cl!


C'mon what? lol


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Do you realize I just read/skimmed through 19 pages, anxiously awaiting the grand finale, the tank, full of water, the driftwood sticking up out of it, that humongous light fixture blinding the plants, and.............?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Hoppy said:


> Do you realize I just read/skimmed through 19 pages, anxiously awaiting the grand finale, the tank, full of water, the driftwood sticking up out of it, that humongous light fixture blinding the plants, and.............?


Now that you posted I do LOL
Sorry, Hoppy. My income comes in sloooooooooowwww.
Considering I don't have any lol.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

What kind of light fixture was it I think I saw it but I don't remember. And I'm too lazy to go back and look for it.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

hydrophyte said:


> What kind of light fixture was it I think I saw it but I don't remember. And I'm too lazy to go back and look for it.


It's actually three. One clamp on 27W CFL, one 48W (I believe) light from and AIO tank I have, and a incandescent fixture with two 13 watt CFL bulbs. 
I need more, which is why I'm saving up so I can get my Catalina fixture. Then I'll have 4x39W T5HO blazing down on these emersed plants


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

I am so jealous you decided to go rimless. I want to do this sooo bad now but don't want to start over. I am basically going to probably end up with everything I love about rimless tanks, but with a fat rim in my face bugging me.


----------



## joejoe123 (Aug 22, 2006)

I cant seem to find a picture of the rimless tanks at GLA Do you happen to have a link ?

Joey


----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

wow that stand A+


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

talontsiawd said:


> I am so jealous you decided to go rimless. I want to do this sooo bad now but don't want to start over. I am basically going to probably end up with everything I love about rimless tanks, but with a fat rim in my face bugging me.


I don't think you'd regret it 



joejoe123 said:


> I cant seem to find a picture of the rimless tanks at GLA Do you happen to have a link ?
> 
> Joey


Here ya go
http://aquaticplantenthusiasts.com/showthread.php?t=1414
They look really great. The tank I'm getting will have 1cm thick glass.


Down_Shift said:


> wow that stand A+


Thanks. I didn't think it was _that_ good


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Updates as promised:
Taken September 15


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

I didn't know you could grow moss emersed


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> I didn't know you could grow moss emersed


Duh :thumbsup:

That's flame moss. I recently patted it all down so that it would grow upwards more, it was getting too tall, now it can grow up from a larger surface area, which means more moss


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

dang, i just saw the tanks that orlando is selling, they're awesome! you're a lucky lucky boy!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

monkeyruler90 said:


> dang, i just saw the tanks that orlando is selling, they're awesome! you're a lucky lucky boy!


Yeah, I heard! I still haven't been blessed to see one in person yet, lol.
I'll be getting it in maybe 2-3 weeks at most, I think/ hope


----------



## FSM (Jan 13, 2009)

Why does the title say this is a GLA rimless tank when you don't even have the new tank yet?


----------



## rrrrramos (Jan 24, 2008)

FSM said:


> Why does the title say this is a GLA rimless tank when you don't even have the new tank yet?


Because that's the tank he's going to be putting everything he planned on going with the 40g in...


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

rrrrramos said:


> Because that's the tank he's going to be putting everything he planned on going with the 40g in...


Ohh ok..I was wondering the same thing. lol


----------



## FSM (Jan 13, 2009)

rrrrramos said:


> Because that's the tank he's going to be putting everything he planned on going with the 40g in...


I realize that, read my post


----------



## rrrrramos (Jan 24, 2008)

I'd venture to just figure he doesn't care to start a new journal for essentially the same tank.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

FSM said:


> Why does the title say this is a GLA rimless tank when you don't even have the new tank yet?


I've already got my tank on hold, I'm just waiting for Orlando to finish all the details before he can ship these new tanks up. Since this journal will be about that tank, I put it in the title, even though I don't physically have the tank in my house yet, I know it's what I'm getting.


rrrrramos said:


> Because that's the tank he's going to be putting everything he planned on going with the 40g in...


Yes 



ddtran46 said:


> Ohh ok..I was wondering the same thing. lol






FSM said:


> I realize that, read my post





rrrrramos said:


> I'd venture to just figure he doesn't care to start a new journal for essentially the same tank.


Yeah, why start a new thread when I'm only changing from a rimmed tank to a rimless one


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Your tank will be on its way next week 










-O


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Orlando said:


> Your tank will be on its way next week
> 
> -O


BAM!
Now that's what I'm talkin' about! 

I'm still unsure on filtration. How does an xp3 with a koralia 2 sound?


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

cl...I'm lmao!!!
I just realized that you have 293 comments (20pages) of journal thread with no tank yet...that has to be a record...:icon_bigg


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Coltonorr said:


> cl...I'm lmao!!!
> I just realized that you have 293 comments (20pages) of journal thread with no tank yet...that has to be a record...:icon_bigg


I know, but at least I'm growing plants and posting updates on their growth.
heh.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

clwatkins10 said:


> I know, but at least I'm growing plants and posting updates on their growth.
> heh.


Thats very true. There are some veteran members on here whom I have never seen a tank from them ever. Who knows if they even really keep planted tanks?


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> I know, but at least I'm growing plants and posting updates on their growth.
> heh.



haha just kidding! I just hit the link and it takes me to the last page...I never realized how many pages your thread had...I think its great!roud:


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Coltonorr said:


> haha just kidding! I just hit the link and it takes me to the last page...I never realized how many pages your thread had...I think its great!roud:


Don't worry about it man


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

With one more comment about this tank-to-be, which, at least has finally been manufactured, this will set a record of 300 posts before the tank arrives that will never be broken - CL is the new Joe Dimaggio.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Hoppy said:


> With one more comment about this tank-to-be, which, at least has finally been manufactured, this will set a record of 300 posts before the tank arrives that will never be broken - CL is the new Joe Dimaggio.


That's only #299, Hoppy. This is #300 :hihi:
I'm glad to go down in plated tank infamy :icon_mrgr
Thanks for the comment  The tank will probably be shipped sometime next week. :bounce:


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> That's only #299, Hoppy. This is #300 :hihi:
> I'm glad to go down in plated tank infamy :icon_mrgr
> Thanks for the comment  The tank will probably be shipped sometime next week. :bounce:


cl...maybe Kyle could put a little "plaque" below your "I support PTF"


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Coltonorr said:


> cl...maybe Kyle could put a little "plaque" below your "I support PTF"


LOL. Maybe :hihi:


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

I think that a nature aquarium is kinda what I'm leaning towards.
Some inspiration photos
















Other pics
http://i278.photobucket.com/albums/kk106/Aquazilla/DSC_0558-1.jpg
http://www.adana-usa.com/images/gallery02/4.jpg
http://www.adana-usa.com/images/gallery02/17.jpg
http://www.adana-usa.com/images/gallery02/21.jpg


----------



## seemlessstate (Sep 6, 2009)

get a move on man! 

this is taking forever, and its killin me


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

seemlessstate said:


> get a move on man!
> 
> this is taking forever, and its killin me


Let's do the wave! That should get it going. Ok, we start in section 1......ready, set,....


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

seemlessstate said:


> get a move on man!
> 
> this is taking forever, and its killin me





Hoppy said:


> Let's do the wave! That should get it going. Ok, we start in section 1......ready, set,....


I'm workin' on it guys! There's only so much you can do when all of your income comes from mowing lawns, and you only have one customer! LOL :tongue:


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

i started the wave did anyone else i still have my hands up in the air lol


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

I believe this is the third week of the test so far:
9-22


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

hey that tanks not rimless


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

chase127 said:


> hey that tanks not rimless


Nope. I don't have the tank yet roud:
I'll let you guys know when I do.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Better pics of the two crypts that I'm comparing.
No ferka capsule:








With capsule








The mini pellia, just for kicks:








Though, they do look a little different. The first one might be "green gecko"


----------



## rrrrramos (Jan 24, 2008)

Did you bury that moss?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

rrrrramos said:


> Did you bury that moss?


Nope..


----------



## rrrrramos (Jan 24, 2008)

The one near the anubias? It looks like it's growing under the substrate!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

rrrrramos said:


> The one near the anubias? It looks like it's growing under the substrate!


It's flame moss. It was getting too tall, so I mashed it down, and it's growing back upwards again


----------



## rrrrramos (Jan 24, 2008)

Oh haha. I love the way moss grows emmersed. I threw all my Taiwan moss into my brothers 20L when he was dry starting it and it looked pretty badass after a couple weeks.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

rrrrramos said:


> Oh haha. I love the way moss grows emmersed. I threw all my Taiwan moss into my brothers 20L when he was dry starting it and it looked pretty badass after a couple weeks.


I agree. I grew t-moss in my viv for a while,
until it took over
(this is before it took over)


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

No update for now, but I changed the name. La vida es sueño - Life is a dream. I just love it.


----------



## agutt (Oct 28, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


>


The plant that is growing downwards in this picture...

anyone know what it is???


----------



## FSM (Jan 13, 2009)

You could just make an English title and then everyone would understand what you meant. 

I read it as "the life is sleepy" LOL
but I just started spanish II so I'm still mostly illiterate.


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

agutt said:


> The plant that is growing downwards in this picture...
> 
> anyone know what it is???


Rotala sp. green

Are you going to take the rim off the tank? Or am I missing something? Why is everything in metric, we are still in the US arent we? LOL!


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Tank looks very nice.


----------



## agutt (Oct 28, 2008)

bigstick120 said:


> Rotala sp. green


Thanks bigstick, anything that has to be done to make it grow like that??

sorry to hijack the thread :icon_cool


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

agutt said:


> Thanks bigstick, anything that has to be done to make it grow like that??
> 
> sorry to hijack the thread :icon_cool


strong lights.


----------



## SvenBoogie (Jul 3, 2009)

mistergreen said:


> strong lights.


That, and being able to find it.

Most things that have been sold to me as rotala sp. green have ended up being something else.


----------



## demosthenes (Aug 23, 2008)

svenboogie, you have a good point. what exactly IS rotala sp. green? I have "Rotala macrandra sp. 'green'" but im not sure exactly what THAT means, either.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

demosthenes said:


> svenboogie, you have a good point. what exactly IS rotala sp. green? I have "Rotala macrandra sp. 'green'" but im not sure exactly what THAT means, either.


Rotala sp. "Green" should stay bright green, no matter the light levels or ferts. The "sp." is just shorthand for saying that it isn't fully classified or doesn't have a true genus-species name yet. 

Here's some good info on the plant. I have a bunch of Rotala sp. "Green Narrow Leaf" in my 20 long background, and under 130W of CF, it stays completely green. Granted, it is a pretty uncommon plant in the U.S.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Wow, thanks for all of the comments! Picture update will be tomorrow.


FSM said:


> You could just make an English title and then everyone would understand what you meant.
> 
> I read it as "the life is sleepy" LOL
> but I just started spanish II so I'm still mostly illiterate.


Lol, I like the sound of it. Sueno is dream, which is close to sleepy  I think...



bigstick120 said:


> Rotala sp. green
> 
> Are you going to take the rim off the tank? Or am I missing something? Why is everything in metric, we are still in the US arent we? LOL!


I will be ordering one of the new tanks from GLA. That's how they are measured on the site.


gmccreedy said:


> Tank looks very nice.


Thanks Glenn. Things are really starting to grow nicely. The mp is taking off now. I just propagated it, and should have more soon.


----------



## SvenBoogie (Jul 3, 2009)

legomaniac89 said:


> Here's some good info on the plant. I have a bunch of Rotala sp. "Green Narrow Leaf" in my 20 long background, and under 130W of CF, it stays completely green. Granted, it is a pretty uncommon plant in the U.S.


Lego, the rotala I got from you actually turned into what looks very much like rotala macandra narrow. I can post pics sometime if you want, the tips are very gold/red.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Did you ever consider "Mclovin" as a tank name?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

hydrophyte said:


> Did you ever consider "Mclovin" as a tank name?


No, but I saw a guy on this forum in the PAPOY thread that looks just like him


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

SvenBoogie said:


> Lego, the rotala I got from you actually turned into what looks very much like rotala macandra narrow. I can post pics sometime if you want, the tips are very gold/red.


Please do. Speedie408 was saying the same thing about the Green I sent him. Hmmm, I wonder what Rotala species do I actually have then?

Sorry CL, we're a bit off topic . When are you getting the new GLA beauty?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

IDK. Money is coming in slow, lol


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

You could work at Subway with Chase :hihi:. And what happened to your avatar? Did the Foo guy leave?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Lol, yes, he left. Foo was too goofy haha.


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

legomaniac89 said:


> Rotala sp. "Green" should stay bright green, no matter the light levels or ferts. The "sp." is just shorthand for saying that it isn't fully classified or doesn't have a true genus-species name yet.
> 
> Here's some good info on the plant. I have a bunch of Rotala sp. "Green Narrow Leaf" in my 20 long background, and under 130W of CF, it stays completely green. Granted, it is a pretty uncommon plant in the U.S.


Rotala sp green and Rotala macrandra sp green are different. AF currently has both so if anybody is interested LMK. I'm going there next week, so I can get some if they still have.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

legomaniac89 said:


> Please do. Speedie408 was saying the same thing about the Green I sent him. Hmmm, I wonder what Rotala species do I actually have then?
> 
> Sorry CL, we're a bit off topic . When are you getting the new GLA beauty?


Adam,

I got some r. indica from you the first time you sent me plants, then later on I got the real deal r. green from ya :icon_cool. For some reason it hasn't been growing great for me. It's gotta be my lights. Just swapped out some lights so I'm hoping to get that nice drooping effect as your 20L and in that inspirational pic CL posted. :bounce:


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

speedie408 said:


> Adam,
> 
> I got some r. indica from you the first time you sent me plants, then later on I got the real deal r. green from ya :icon_cool. For some reason it hasn't been growing great for me. It's gotta be my lights. Just swapped out some lights so I'm hoping to get that nice drooping effect as your 20L and in that inspirational pic CL posted. :bounce:


Huh. You and SvenBoogie gotta keep me updated on how the stuff grows for you. Now I'm really wondering what species I have.


----------



## JamieH (Sep 20, 2006)

Awesome Thread.

Just read through it... what a brilliant read.

Thank you for sharing this with us.


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

I throw out a ton of Rotala green every few weeks b/c no one seems to want it. Figured I flooded the market with the stuff. True rotala green has a thin leaf, there is a R. green var and R. green 'narrow', the later has a thinner leaf and tends to grow more upright. It will not get any red, orange, ect to it, just stays bright green


----------



## SvenBoogie (Jul 3, 2009)

bigstick120 said:


> I throw out a ton of Rotala green every few weeks b/c no one seems to want it. Figured I flooded the market with the stuff. True rotala green has a thin leaf, there is a R. green var and R. green 'narrow', the later has a thinner leaf and tends to grow more upright. It will not get any red, orange, ect to it, just stays bright green


You didn't flood the market, if you have real Rotala Green to spare, you have at least one very interested buyer...


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

JamieH said:


> Awesome Thread.
> 
> Just read through it... what a brilliant read.
> 
> Thank you for sharing this with us.


No problem man! roud:


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Wait wait...now Foo's back, but you changed your username? I'm so confused :hihi:


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

legomaniac89 said:


> Wait wait...now Foo's back, but you changed your username? I'm so confused :hihi:


Yeah.
LOL. It's so people could recognize me.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

You could have done this?


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

CL McLovin? I like it :biggrin:


----------



## SvenBoogie (Jul 3, 2009)

legomaniac89 said:


> CL McLovin? I like it :biggrin:


Or just mCLovin... :icon_mrgr


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

SvenBoogie said:


> Or just mCLovin... :icon_mrgr


Hahahahaha!


----------



## hbosman (Oct 5, 2006)

bigstick120 said:


> I throw out a ton of Rotala green every few weeks b/c no one seems to want it. Figured I flooded the market with the stuff. True rotala green has a thin leaf, there is a R. green var and R. green 'narrow', the later has a thinner leaf and tends to grow more upright. It will not get any red, orange, ect to it, just stays bright green


If you were to bring Rotala green to the next GWAPA meeting for auction, I definitely would be interested in some. I have a Rotala variety now that turns pink when it gets closer to the lights. I wouldn't mind green to go with it.


----------



## SvenBoogie (Jul 3, 2009)

hbosman said:


> If you were to bring Rotala green to the next GWAPA meeting for auction, I definitely would be interested in some. I have a Rotala variety now that turns pink when it gets closer to the lights. I wouldn't mind green to go with it.


Yeah, thats the only variety I currently have. I'd snatch up any real rotala green available in a heartbeat.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

SvenBoogie said:


> Or just mCLovin... :icon_mrgr


I like it.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

350 posts and still no tank? when's the the new tank going to show up?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

oldpunk78 said:


> 350 posts and still no tank? when's the the new tank going to show up?


Maybe a week after I order it. I'll try to post up the pics I took of the plants last night if you all want.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

CL said:


> Maybe a week after I order it.


op's, i thought it was on it's way or something. my bad...


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

Wait..soo you didn't order the tank yet?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

ddtran46 said:


> Wait..soo you didn't order the tank yet?


I was going to, but I decided to wait until I actually had the cash in my hand. I hate owing money


----------



## RianS (May 12, 2009)

Any update yet? If you don't have the tank yet maybe you could post the current amount you have and the actual amount needed to purchase the tank and continually update.


----------



## Ugly Genius (Sep 27, 2003)

I found the best way to save money is to dry-start. You keep your money in a jar with Saran Wrap covering the top. Keep the money moist, but not dripping wet.
Just playing.
I think that's probably one of the best habits you can have, cl. Earning your own money and not owing anyone a thing. (The best habit one can keep is to be nice to every person you meet.)

That said, I saw your inspiration tanks and I know you've got the chops to pull off 'scapes as good, if not better.

It's great you're going with a GLA. Super jealous.

Are you still going to go with a carpet of Belem?


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

While we wait, maybe we could post pics of our tanks in the meantime...:icon_wink


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Ugly Genius said:


> I found the best way to save money is to dry-start. You keep your money in a jar with Saran Wrap covering the top. Keep the money moist, but not dripping wet.
> Just playing.
> I think that's probably one of the best habits you can have, cl. Earning your own money and not owing anyone a thing. (The best habit one can keep is to be nice to every person you meet.)
> 
> ...


lol, well my money is growing haha. I have a ton of glosso that I don't think I'm going to use. I still hope to use the belem as a carpet. :biggrin:



Coltonorr said:


> While we wait, maybe we could post pics of our tanks in the meantime...:icon_wink


lol 
I only need about $50 more until I can pay for the tank. Freight shipping is just a little expensive for something that's almost 150 lbs :hihi:


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

CL said:


> I only need about $50 more until I can pay for the tank. Freight shipping is just a little expensive for something that's almost 150 lbs :hihi:



maybe you could start a donation thread...you know its a good cause...lol


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Coltonorr said:


> maybe you could start a donation thread...you know its a good cause...lol


haha, I could never do that 
but oh yeah, it's a real good cause


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

are you going to be trying out gla's new substrates?


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

Man, if I didn't have to buy my own tank here soon, I would send you the 50$ just so we wouldn't have to wait 25 more pages to see the tank. :hihi:


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

oldpunk78 said:


> are you going to be trying out gla's new substrates?


yes! 
I'll be getting the black kind.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

CL said:


> yes!
> I'll be getting the black kind.


And you'll be putting potting soil underneath it, right? :hihi:


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

legomaniac89 said:


> And you'll be putting potting soil underneath it, right? :hihi:


Nope


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

This patch of mp is 10 inches long








Lots of hc and other stuff!








Lawmarsh pennywort flowers


----------



## FloridaFishGuy (Aug 22, 2004)

oldpunk78 said:


> are you going to be trying out gla's new substrates?


I am planning on trying it as well. I want to get the brown type. I just realized my Father-in-Law has all the wood I could need for the stand so that is one less thing I have to pay for.


----------



## MrThree (Sep 29, 2009)

RianS said:


> Any update yet? If you don't have the tank yet maybe you could post the current amount you have and the actual amount needed to purchase the tank and continually update.


This suggestion gets my vote


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

I thought I had enough, but it turns out I still need $20. I may sell something to get that though. IDK yet.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

CL that emmersed growth is looking nicer and nicer everytime I tune in man. Very nice growth!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks, speedie!


----------



## RianS (May 12, 2009)

Since when did GLA get new substrates?


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

RianS said:


> Since when did GLA get new substrates?


you can read about it here:

APE - Aquatic Plant Enthusiasts | A Planted Aquarium Community - Powered by vBulletin


----------



## RianS (May 12, 2009)

thank you sir.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

yep. thanks, op. I'm really looking forward to it!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

The tank has been paid for!!!


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Woot!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

legomaniac89 said:


> Woot!


Tell me about it!
It's shipping out tomorrow :bounce:


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

oh man. about time!! lol


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

oldpunk78 said:


> oh man. about time!! lol


Tell me about it! I don't even remember when I started saving haha.
Now I start saving for the substrate.
LOL
Then the light
then the filter.
plants and fish.
haha


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

CL said:


> Tell me about it! I don't even remember when I started saving haha.
> Now I start saving for the substrate.
> LOL
> Then the light
> ...


Sooo...it's going to be up and running on page 100?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Sooo...it's going to be up and running on page 100?


Sooner than that
lol.
When I get the tank I'll scape it, and the substrate should be easy enough to save for, so that goes in soon. Then I slap a HOB filter on it for a while and by the time Christmas rolls around I'll have the light. haha. But the tank was definitely the most expensive part.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

CL said:


> Tell me about it! I don't even remember when I started saving haha.
> Now I start saving for the substrate.
> LOL
> Then the light
> ...





CL said:


> Sooner than that
> lol.
> When I get the tank I'll scape it, and the substrate should be easy enough to save for, so that goes in soon. Then I slap a HOB filter on it for a while and by the time Christmas rolls around I'll have the light. haha. But the tank was definitely the most expensive part.


When my plants grow out, and if you still need plants, I can give you some trimmings for low cost


----------



## thief (Jan 12, 2008)

I second this CL, If you need some plants just ask. lol I don't think I can stand reading more pages about what's not happening. lol


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

hahahaha you guys!


----------



## nismo tetra (Oct 11, 2009)

oldpunk78 said:


> you can read about it here:
> 
> APE - Aquatic Plant Enthusiasts | A Planted Aquarium Community - Powered by vBulletin


anyone know of an expected release date for this substrate? I would like to pick up a bag of the black to try in this 5 gallon I found in my basement. I love when I find stuff in the basement that I forgot about!!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

I think that Orlando said that they will be getting the substrate any day now


----------



## badmatt (Nov 19, 2003)

get a filstar for a good canister cheaper then an eheim just as quiet and just as good filtration needs!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

!!


----------



## FloridaFishGuy (Aug 22, 2004)

What freight carrier does Orlando use? Looks like it is packed really well. Plastic pallets reduce the overall weight so its good he uses them.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

That's fun.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Can we expect to see this guy in there?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

lol, no, I'm going to be putting the snowballs in there. Big red will stay where she is 
I forgot what company this is coming by. I'm guessing the pallet is 4'x4'?
Hmm, I might have to take the box off of the pallet in order to fit it in our highlander so I can take it home from the office. lol


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

you must be really excited! can't wait to see this one set up!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Oh yeah! super excited! I'm hoping it'll be here by the end of next week.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Recognize these ferns, UG? They grow really fast emersed.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

How about more info regarding this fern we see


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Umm, I always forget what it's called. It grows super slow immersed. I got it from UG. Apparently they call it/ did call it Special Fern at AFA.


----------



## RianS (May 12, 2009)

Is this fern the one that was also sold on ebay? it had a scientific name but as far as i remember it would usually die for most people or just shoot out one mini leaf per stem and look pathetic.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Maybe find a link to this fern ?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

ug has told me what it's called several times. he uses it in a bunch of his tanks.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Crepidomanes auriculatum?


----------



## RianS (May 12, 2009)

You beat me to it but that's the one i was talking about...


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

thanks lego. oh boy. 405 posts and no tank. lol.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

since when is your name CL?


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

chase127 said:


> since when is your name CL?


Yeah,
there was a guy named CLwatkins from KY...like you he also had 6000+posts...:hihi:
did you beat him up and steal his lunch money?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

yep, colt. he was pretty weak anyway


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

chase127 said:


> since when is your name CL?


hey, what happened to chris127? i guess you beat him up as well?


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

my alter ego got in a fight with tthe real me and the real me won! :O


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

It's here! How on earth did it get here so fast?!
I'm going to pick it up now.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

CL said:


> It's here! How on earth did it get here so fast?!
> I'm going to pick it up now.












sorry :hihi:


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

woops!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm back with the tank, and it's unboxed! Pics soon!


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

This is all happening so fast!!!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

hahaha.
It's like he fit the tank in a flat rate priority box.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

CL said:


> !!


 Maybe I should wrap them in huge Priority Flat Rate boxes to disguise them?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

I know, lot's of pictures of an empty tank :tongue:
































Avec un penny.








No, those aren't bubbles in the silicone.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

All of that cardboard and plastic is *Recyclable!*


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Orlando said:


> All of that cardboard and plastic is *Recyclable!*


haha, I know. I wouldn't just throw away 5 lbs. of shrink wrap lol. I'm dropping the pallet and wrap off to be recycled on saturday. I'm keeping the cardboard because I always seem to need some for something or another.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

CL said:


> Avec un penny.


Wow! That is some nice edgework! So how many more pages until this thing's filled and planted? :hihi:


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

legomaniac89 said:


> Wow! That is some nice edgework! So how many more pages until this thing's filled and planted? :hihi:


at least 12.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

We're on page 11 already (if you read 40 posts per page, like me). That means another 425 posts!!!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Lol, yeah, I do 40/ page as well.
Hopefully I can get the stand modified and have the tank on it, with the wood in it this weekend.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

So what will happen to the current tank?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

I will probably keep it growing emersed plants for at least a little while.

I think I might do hc in the tank instead of belem.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

It would be a shame to see that tank with all that terrific growth be torn down..


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

This thread has almost 15,000 views already and all he's done with the actual setup is balance a penny on the rim of the tank.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Orlando said:


> It would be a shame to see that tank with all that terrific growth be torn down..


True! I do like the nice growth going on in there. The crypt with the ferka capsule is a monster compared to the one next to it. lol


hydrophyte said:


> This thread has almost 15,000 views already and all he's done with the actual setup is balance a penny on the rim of the tank.


HAHAH.
I should just retire now. :icon_mrgr


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

Dude how are you people getting 12 pages i have 29? 

shuoldn't that be a Euro Mr. France?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

chase127 said:


> Dude how are you people getting 12 pages i have 29?
> 
> shuoldn't that be a Euro Mr. France?


technically, a cent.


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

Hey whats that glass box wrapped in shrink wrap?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Coltonorr said:


> Hey whats that glass box wrapped in shrink wrap?


IDK, something clogging up my thread.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

I now have about an 18x6 section of petite in my emersed setup.
Cantaloupe sized (that's a 1 gallon bag!):
















This isn't even half of it


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Thats a huge Nana Petite! Looks like something Bert H. would grow


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

But it isn't. I got it from Ericj


----------



## Ericj (Oct 24, 2007)

Glad the petite got there safely! Can't wait to see it get put to good use in the pretty pretty tank!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks Eric! You sure did pack it good enough. Inch thick insulation all the way around, and it's a hardy anubias! I was amazed.


----------



## skiboarder72 (Oct 13, 2006)

lookin good! can't wait to see it planted!


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Must have taken a couple of years for that petite to get that big. I see you have spliced it up some. What are you planning to do with it now?


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

skiboarder72 said:


> lookin good! can't wait to see it planted!


Check back in 6 months or keep a page count 

CL, the petite is um...umm...ummm...good.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

I vote you fill this tank with candyyyy!!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Orlando said:


> Must have taken a couple of years for that petite to get that big. I see you have spliced it up some. What are you planning to do with it now?


Yeah. I cut it up. It will grow for a while emersed until I have everything ready to plant the 91L



malaybiswas said:


> Check back in 6 months or keep a page count
> 
> CL, the petite is um...umm...ummm...good.


Lol, I did start the journal too early. I didn't know it would take me this long :hihi:



chase127 said:


> I vote you fill this tank with candyyyy!!


HAHAHA


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

What do you plan to use for hardscape in your tank?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Orlando said:


> What do you plan to use for hardscape in your tank?


HAHA. I am actually playing with the scape in the tank right now. I was going to take a picture but the glare is too bad. Maybe tomorrow, but this is the actual scape that I'm using


----------



## RianS (May 12, 2009)

WOW! is that all one burl or whatever you guys call it?
Looks amazing and it's so Fierce!!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

It is actually 4 pieces  I'm really happy about how it looks in the tank.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

CL said:


> It is actually 4 pieces  I'm really happy about how it looks in the tank.


aaaaaand...pictures? It looks great out of the tank


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

legomaniac89 said:


> aaaaaand...pictures? It looks great out of the tank


(I didn't have enough room to get decent pictures)


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Did you get the tank in position?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

No, not yet. Hopefully wednsday I will be able to make it to the hardware store. I did come up with a much better scape though, IMO.


----------



## thief (Jan 12, 2008)

Wow,
That scape looks good. I can picture it becoming so nice. Maybe a rocks in front on the right side and then sand or UG to cover the open part on the left. Very nice.:icon_eek: uww, ahhh...


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

The new scape is better, maybe


----------



## billb (May 29, 2009)

Hey CL - Nice job with that drift wood. I really like how it looks and how it fits your tank. The GLA tanks are sweet.

Bill


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks, Bill! I'm really excited about this tank. GLA products, and the support the Orlando gives are great.


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

Wow CL!
That is one gnarly piece of Manzi!!!
I mean gnarly like...beyond radical, beyond extreme, it's balls to the wall...RAD!!!:thumbsup::icon_cool


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Coltonorr said:


> Wow CL!
> That is one gnarly piece of Manzi!!!
> I mean gnarly like...beyond radical, beyond extreme, it's balls to the wall...RAD!!!:thumbsup::icon_cool


Nice. That's what I was hoping for. I'll try to get a decent pic of the new scape without having any glares in it.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Wow, I just looked at this post.
To think that I was saying that they were growing up a storm in that picture. Hah!
It's crazy that they went from this


CL said:


> 8-26-09
> The emersed plants have been growing up a storm!
> The marbled anubias is on it's second new leaf since being put in here (a couple of weeks ago I think, maybe) the glosso and hc have been growing a ton (I won't be using these in my actual scape) I've got a ton of petite growing in here from my mini m, and the bolbitis has grown 2 new fronds since becoming emersed. The colorata has also grown a lot, as have the crypts, lawnmarsh pennywort and flame moss, and the mp is growing at a high rate of speed, lol.


to this 
(ferka tab crypt on right, non ferka tab crypt on left)








See all of that hc and petite?








Glosso being slow to fill in a 14" x 14" or so area
















in 2 months
The new scape (not sure if it's better than the original or not, actually. There is a bit of negative space in the bottom left, but that will be filled in with a big stand of rotala indica, so I think it should look great. The wood in the upper back left will also give me another surface to plant my emergent bolbitis without having to worry about it blocking light from the other plants)


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

I got the stand modified, and the tank temporarily on the stand. I also adjusted the hardscape a bit and it looks better than in that last picture. I'm contemplating ordering a garden mat for this tank, which is why I said "temporarily on the stand"
The tank sure does look bigger on the stand. This is an awesome sized tank for sure! I'm so glad I bought it. 
How do you guys like it? I wanted to try something different, and this is what I came up with


----------



## JennaH (Sep 28, 2009)

i think i like this last scape the best, it doesn't take up as much of the tank it looks like. is it going to stick up out of the tank like that or are you going to trim the branches?


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

Definitely go for the Garden Mat.
Looking good - that is a sweet size for a tank!


----------



## billb (May 29, 2009)

Wow CL - that emersed growth is nice. That crypt is beautiful - I think I will be buying some Ferka tabs.

You may have already posted this, but what livestock will you be putting in the tank?

Bill


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

thanks so much,everyone. I have foam under the tank, but a garden mat wouldn't hurt. orlando said gla will be getting some. i will leave the wood sticking out of the water.
i'll probably have about 40 rummies in here along with a trio of SAEs and some otos, amanos and snowballs. maybe some crs/cbs


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

[STRIKE]Do the Ferka tabs eventually "dissolve" or do they stay intact underneath the substrate? Because if they grow plants like that, I may want those![/STRIKE]

EDIT: Nvm, found the answer on the website

Very nice emersed growth! Sorry if this has already been stated (I'm too lazy to go back and re-read the thread), but are you planning on transferring the emersed growth into the new rimless tank?


----------



## Digsy (Mar 4, 2006)

That is a really sweet piece of driftwood! I'm dying to see what you end up doing with this!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> [STRIKE]Do the Ferka tabs eventually "dissolve" or do they stay intact underneath the substrate? Because if they grow plants like that, I may want those![/STRIKE]
> 
> EDIT: Nvm, found the answer on the website
> 
> Very nice emersed growth! Sorry if this has already been stated (I'm too lazy to go back and re-read the thread), but are you planning on transferring the emersed growth into the new rimless tank?


I will be transferring some, if not most of the plants over. I won't be using the glosso though, but it's taking its sweet time to fill in before I can sell it off. Right now it's just taking up space.


Digsy said:


> That is a really sweet piece of driftwood! I'm dying to see what you end up doing with this!


Thanks. When I have everything I need to set the tank up, I will start a new journal, so you don't have to swim through all of the early posts.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

hmmmm rummies are too cliche.... another other schooling fish you have in mind? i like green and red cards. no matter how cliche they get, theyre still better looking than rummies


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Didn't we already have this discussion?


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

about every time one of us starts a new tank


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

chase127 said:


> about every time one of us starts a new tank


Actually, it was in this very thread :hihi:


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

Copy n paste that argument!


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Rummies pwn. [/end]


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

chase127 said:


> Copy n paste that argument!





there said:


> CL said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks lego. I think I'll go with the rummies then
> ...





legomaniac89 said:


> Rummies pwn. [/end]


[/truth]


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

dude niceee  im trying to find a new clownfish!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

chase127 said:


> dude niceee  im trying to find a new clownfish!


You can't find one in all of Florida? 








Maybe that should just be your avatar? :icon_mrgr


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

Lol it probably should  there are no healthy ones no  im going down south to coral capital of the world tho so we'll see. When are you setting up this beast?


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

chase127 said:


> When are you setting up this beast?


Probably not for another 480 posts :icon_mrgr


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

legomaniac89 said:


> Probably not for another 480 posts :icon_mrgr


Probably around January 1st in all actuality.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Well, we expect nothing but the best from you


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks,Orlando. I'm really excited for this tank. Hopefully I will have enough for the substrate soon


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

I kinda wish I had even more room in this tank. haha


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

throw some frogs in there for kicks!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

chase127 said:


> throw some frogs in there for kicks!


I was actually just thinking some PDFs would look sick in there with those crypts.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Got enough Anubias?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

legomaniac89 said:


> Got enough Anubias?


I want moarrrr :bounce:
Who knows how much area all of that petite covers.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Sounds like you've already caught the aroid bug, you just started with Anubias instead of crypts


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

legomaniac89 said:


> Sounds like you've already caught the aroid bug, you just started with Anubias instead of crypts


I started collecting anubias years ago. Petite just happens to be my favorite plant. :icon_mrgr
Oh, and my marbled anubias is about to flower! I wasn't even sure if my marbled anubias would/ could ever flower.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

The Hydrocotle mixed in the the Anubias looks really good!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> The Hydrocotle mixed in the the Anubias looks really good!


I know  I didn't want them mixing at first, but decided to leave them be because they look so cool 
Thanks, Zoot!


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

I just read a 33 long page thread to see a pieace of wood in a tank. You got my hopes wit hthe best of best for this tank and all i saw was a penny on the glass! =( well this tank is amazing. when i get a job i will see orlando very soon for for co2 and a sick tank like that... problem is im only 14. lol


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

VadimShevchuk said:


> I just read a 33 long page thread to see a pieace of wood in a tank. You got my hopes wit hthe best of best for this tank and all i saw was a penny on the glass! =( well this tank is amazing. when i get a job i will see orlando very soon for for co2 and a sick tank like that... problem is im only 14. lol


haha, sorry to disappoint :tongue:
I will start a fresh new thread once I have everything in line.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Wow man that's sick I think it looks cool just the way it is. It seems like you can see the plant architecture and contrasts in texture better with the emersed foliage than underwater.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

hydrophyte said:


> Wow man that's sick I think it looks cool just the way it is. It seems like you can see the plant architecture and contrasts in texture better with the emersed foliage than underwater.


Thanks, Hydro. The plants do seem to have more texture when grown emersed, but sometimes it's the other way around, IMO. I think that I may be keeping this setup for a while.


----------



## nismo tetra (Oct 11, 2009)

Dude, if you do PDF's this would be the coolest thing Iv seen in a while. I say do it to be honest.


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

Nice work CL,

Id like to know how mich faster anubias grows emersed compared to submersed. It one of my favorite plants to. Can you grow it as a house plant?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Unfortunately, anubias requires too much humidity to be grown as a house plant, unless you keep it inside a mini greenhouse type thing that can sustain humidity of about 80-90 percent, I'd say.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

*Some inspirations from bonsai*

Some of these really remind me of what I have in mind for my scape. Tell me what you think.








































For more information if you are interested (very interesting IMO, I have probably spent 20+ hours reading this site): http://walter-pall-bonsai.blogspot.com/search?q=clump
three of the pictures don't work (which are actually the best three for my scape) so You'll have to browse that site if you want


----------



## kyle3 (May 26, 2005)

so when are we going to stop doing the wave and start a collection- we could call it: "bring CL's imaginary tank to life" 

can't wait to see what you put together CL!
cheers-K


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

lol. Like I said, I will start a new thread once I have anything in line, and I am past the thinking stages.


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

You meant "La vida es un sueño", mate.  
"Life is dream" doesn't really mean anything.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

macclellan said:


> You meant "La vida es un sueño", mate.
> "Life is dream" doesn't really mean anything.


Gracias haha. 
I never took spanish. Just french :icon_lol:


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

CL said:


> Some of these really remind me of what I have in mind for my scape. Tell me what you think.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ahh yeah! Very nice


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Orlando said:


> Ahh yeah! Very nice


I have always love bonsai. I'm going to have some time to work with one of mine tomorrow, and maybe buy a couple of trident maple saplings 
It's gonna be a good day.

So anyway, would you guys recommend an xp4, or and xp3 for this tank? What if I put my koralia 2 in here for extra flow? Should I worry more about flow or filtration?


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

XP4! You can always throttle back, but you cant boost a filter without crazy DIY. More media the better


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Orlando said:


> XP4! You can always throttle back, but you cant boost a filter without crazy DIY. More media the better


I guess I'll ask for an xp4 for my birthday then  lol
Thanks, O!


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

You will have the advantage of the extra media basket as well. I'm a firm believer in providing tons of bio-media. Go big! *Do it for Big Red!*


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Orlando said:


> You will have the advantage of the extra media basket as well. I'm a firm believer in providing tons of bio-media. Go big! *Do it for Big Red!*


lol! That's too funny! 

I actually think that I have swayed back to using green neons again.
I'm bad at making up my mind and sticking with it :hihi:


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Green neons are classic cool Where do you get your fish from?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Orlando said:


> Green neons are classic cool Where do you get your fish from?


I haven't bought fish in forever, no fish stores around here, but I will be ordering from invertz factory, depending on what they have in stock. IDK if they ever have green neons, though.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

If Pedro does not have them you might try RMC or Amazon Basement.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Orlando said:


> If Pedro does not have them you might try RMC or Amazon Basement.


Thanks for the tips! I'll have to save those. Cool stuff


----------



## N1CK (Oct 3, 2009)

Gar...... so I just read though 35 pages of your thread expecting to see an Awesome tank setup and NOTHING!!!!!!! -.-


----------



## FSM (Jan 13, 2009)

Orlando said:


> You will have the advantage of the extra media basket as well. I'm a firm believer in providing tons of bio-media. Go big! *Do it for Big Red!*



Why does a heavily planted 50 gallon tank need 12 liters of media?


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

FSM said:


> Why does a heavily planted 50 gallon tank need 12 liters of media?


Having a filter with tons of media will be the only thing that is stable during maintenance and any possible heavy work done on the tank while it matures.


----------



## FSM (Jan 13, 2009)

The system will support as many bacteria as can survive. Having 10 square miles of surface area doesn't change that; excess biomedia doesn't really do anything.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

FSM said:


> The system will support as many bacteria as can survive. Having 10 square miles of surface area doesn't change that; excess biomedia doesn't really do anything.


Yeah, this is where opinions will differ.

So,,, you* rescape *the tank, tear plants up and the tank is ok? Having a controlled environment(large Bio media filter) will always be intact regardless of what happens to the tank. This has been normal practice for many aquarist for years. This is nothing new FSM.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

N1CK said:


> Gar...... so I just read though 35 pages of your thread expecting to see an Awesome tank setup and NOTHING!!!!!!! -.-


Sorry :icon_lol: I'm working on it  


FSM said:


> The system will support as many bacteria as can survive. Having 10 square miles of surface area doesn't change that; excess biomedia doesn't really do anything.


I guess it's just a better safe than sorry kind of thing. If I did a rescape and turned the substrate, the bacteria that normally live toward the surface of the substrate might die because they aren't getting as much oxygen as they used to, same for the bacteria that normally live deep in the substrate. When you are changing their environment around inside the tank, it's good "insurance" to know that you have plenty of undisturbed bacteria in the filter to take care of everything.


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

But you wouldn't just have "extra" bacteria lying around - since like all things they need sustenance to thrive, so if you have 16ppm worth of ammonia, you'll have enough bacteria to handle 16ppm's worth of ammonia, provided you have the 'surface area' to handle it. So in the end, no matter what you do, if you make changes big enough to sabotage the biofilter you're going to have instability regardless of bio-filtration capacity. However, having more 'surface area' than necessary is better than not having enough, technically speaking.

The real argument in favor is just having sheer filtration power on a mechanical and flow rate level.


----------



## FSM (Jan 13, 2009)

I have read that the XP4 flow rate is only slightly more than the XP3 when filled with media. I haven't used either though.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I think everyone's setup is missing a bright orange extension cord. It makes such a nice statement.  Those ferka tabs are amazing. The difference in the two plants are outstanding.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

sewingalot said:


> I think everyone's setup is missing a bright orange extension cord. It makes such a nice statement.  Those ferka tabs are amazing. The difference in the two plants are outstanding.


hahaha. It goes along with the plants so well.
The crypt on the right just keeps getting bigger and bigger. It's a monster now.


----------



## paulrw (Apr 14, 2009)

sewingalot said:


> I think everyone's setup is missing a bright orange extension cord. It makes such a nice statement.  Those ferka tabs are amazing. The difference in the two plants are outstanding.


i really like the extension cord! it speaks to the plight of man and the struggle to control his environment and orange is a perty color!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Sorry the images are so big. I forgot to resize them.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

Finally someone invented a shrink ray!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

chase127 said:


> Finally someone invented a shrink ray!


Huh?


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

The amazon rainforest is in your fish tank.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Oohhhhhhhhhhhhhh.
Haha.
I would like to think so


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

seriously thats a lotta plants  how long have they been cooking?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

chase127 said:


> seriously thats a lotta plants  how long have they been cooking?


Since september I think?

I am seriously considering mh for this tank (the rimless one that will have water in it), but I'm not sure about spread over a 3 foot tank with say... this light (not saying I'm buying this one, just using as an example) http://fishneedit.com/75w-metal-halide-pendant-ligh75.html I feel like one wouldn't give enough coverage, and two would be way too much. What do you guys think?


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

That is such cool plant growth. Are you certain that you want to put water in there?


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

its a lot of light but if you raise em high enough i think you'll be good


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

hydrophyte said:


> That is such cool plant growth. Are you certain that you want to put water in there?


unfortunately I don't have the room to keep this extra tank forever 
But now that I think about it, it is very tempting to add even more emersed plant growth to the tank than I was planning.
The only drawback would be light penetration to the bottom of the tank with a bunch of plants growing on the surface of the water..


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

chase127 said:


> its a lot of light but if you raise em high enough i think you'll be good


If I were to get two of the 70 watters? Do you think that a 150W fixture would give me what I'm looking for with spread, or would it just give me an even brighter middle of the tank that still has dark edges? Or maybe I could get the 150W and just raise it up higher..
hmm, the only drawback that I could see with that is light pollution because then the light fixture would be at least 60 inches above the ground, but more likely 66 inches, wich would only be 4 inches below my eyes meaning that I would be blinded when sitting down in my room.
Maybe I could make some "blinders" for the light out of some kind of sheet metal...
excuse the thinking out loud.. haha


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

Check out the Aqua medic fixtures i think those have metal on the bottom to direct the light down. But yeah im talking about 2 70's that'll give you the best spread.


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

CL said:


> Do you think that a 150W fixture would give me what I'm looking for with spread, or would it just give me an even brighter middle of the tank that still has dark edges?


That's exactly what it would do. Go with a pair of 70's. It will give you the perfect spread over a 3 ft area.

Now dang it, HURRY UP AND PLANT YOUR RIMLESS TANK ALREADY!!! lol


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Church said:


> That's exactly what it would do. Go with a pair of 70's. It will give you the perfect spread over a 3 ft area.
> 
> Now dang it, HURRY UP AND PLANT YOUR RIMLESS TANK ALREADY!!! lol


Thanks for the tip! 

It's actually filled right now. I needed a place to keep my rummies while I moved the tank they were in, so I filled this tank and put them in.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Got 'er filled to hold some fish while I wait on the other supplies. The scape is the way it will look when I get everything in there. Just imagine there is substrate  Still need a light, substrate, plants, more fish, and a filter, but I've already ordered the filter, haha. So basically I was just too anxious to see this tank without water, so I filled it, put an extra filter that I had on it, and put a k2 in there. Plus I had to break down my 55 gallon, so I used this tank to hold the few fish and plants that were in the 55. Should I remove the branch in the middle that is really straight and going in the opposite direction from the other branches? Sorry for the huge pics again, for some reason tiny pic wouldn't let me resize them.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

youre missing a few things!  but its lookin good  the bolbitis... not so much  i like the dw


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

chase127 said:


> youre missing a few things!  but its lookin good  the bolbitis... not so much  i like the dw


Yeah man! Haha. The bolbitis is kinda just floating around until I decide where to plant it on the DW.
I really like the wood. The pics don't really show how it looks in person.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

sooo if you already have the rummies how are you cycling the AS?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

chase127 said:


> sooo if you already have the rummies how are you cycling the AS?


I only have 7 of them. I'll just slip them in the mini m for a couple of weeks until the ammonia goes down.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

CL said:


> I only have 7 of them. I'll just slip them in the mini m for a couple of weeks until the ammonia goes down.


tsk tsk tsk


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

chase127 said:


> tsk tsk tsk


bah humbug.


----------



## chris.rivera3 (Apr 15, 2008)

I want your crypts!!!! looks amazing!!! do you think the crypt will melt when it has to adjust to being underwater??? what about all the other plants?



CL said:


> Sorry the images are so big. I forgot to resize them.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks 
The crypts might melt a little bit, but I don't think it will be too bad. The other p;lants should transition easily.


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

Hey CL is there anyway that you could possibly put the names of the foreground plants on the picture? I am feeling the the foreground plants from the HC at the bottom of the pic up ... I like carpets, and I am planning to start a small tank emersed like yours but I am not sure which carpet like plant i like more, nor do I know the names lol. Thanks, looks great!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

FDNY911 said:


> Hey CL is there anyway that you could possibly put the names of the foreground plants on the picture? I am feeling the the foreground plants from the HC at the bottom of the pic up ... I like carpets, and I am planning to start a small tank emersed like yours but I am not sure which carpet like plant i like more, nor do I know the names lol. Thanks, looks great!


Well, going from right to left on the bottom of the picture quoted above, it's glosso, then the ferns, then hc, then mini pellia.
HTH


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

FDNY911 said:


> Hey CL is there anyway that you could possibly put the names of the foreground plants on the picture? I am feeling the the foreground plants from the HC at the bottom of the pic up ... I like carpets, and I am planning to start a small tank emersed like yours but I am not sure which carpet like plant i like more, nor do I know the names lol. Thanks, looks great!


I believe there is Glosso and some Hydrocotyle species.


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

Thanks guys.


----------



## smoq (Feb 19, 2008)

YOU MUST BE KIDDING ME! I lost an hour of my life and 37 pages later the tank is still under construction. I so much hate you, because the reading was sooo good and I can't find a good reason not to like your journal You and your fancy rimless tank with your manzanita... Seriously, great ideas and I can't (you hear me, CAN'T) wait to see it up and running. Have fun with it, I will be watching this thread, it's so addicting. Did I mention I hate you?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Lol, I'm sure you're not the only one frustrated with my journal :hihi:


----------



## smoq (Feb 19, 2008)

Your journal is a "bold and beautiful" of aquarium journals


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

smoq said:


> Your journal is a "bold and beautiful" of aquarium journals


hahaahahaha


----------



## demosthenes (Aug 23, 2008)

smoq said:


> YOU MUST BE KIDDING ME! I lost an hour of my life and 37 pages later the tank is still under construction. I so much hate you, because the reading was sooo good and I can't find a good reason not to like your journal You and your fancy rimless tank with your manzanita... Seriously, great ideas and I can't (you hear me, CAN'T) wait to see it up and running. Have fun with it, I will be watching this thread, it's so addicting. Did I mention I hate you?


lol, agreed. CL, fill 'er up!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

demosthenes said:


> lol, agreed. CL, fill 'er up!


she is.
just, without the substrate and stuff. lol.
I got my filter, python and prime in the mail yesterday. I just have to wait until tomorrow to open the box. :icon_roll


----------



## smoq (Feb 19, 2008)

Hey, "never ending story" man, how do you like that GLA aquarium that you've got yourself (you know that it's destiny is to be the greatest planted tank of them all, don't you?). Can you compare it to ADA tanks? I am thinking of grabbing one myself (the 60l one).


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

smoq said:


> Hey, "never ending story" man, how do you like that GLA aquarium that you've got yourself (you know that it's destiny is to be the greatest planted tank of them all, don't you?). Can you compare it to ADA tanks? I am thinking of grabbing one myself (the 60l one).


It's just as good as the ADA tanks. The only tradeoff is ADA tanks have thicker, clearer glass, but the clearer glass is softer and scratches easier. Plus the ADA tanks cost a lot more. GLA tanks have greener glass, but it doesn't scratch nearly as easily as an ADA tank.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Hey that looks like lemon bacopa there behind the largest crypts is that right?

Hey what is that little fern at the front of the tank?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

hydrophyte said:


> Hey that looks like lemon bacopa there behind the largest crypts is that right?
> 
> Hey what is that little fern at the front of the tank?


I was actually wondering what kind of bacopa it was last night. I have no idea.
For the life of me, I can't ever remember the name of the ferns. Some people call them mystery ferns, but they do have an actual name, I just have no idea what it is. They grow painfully slow under water, but emersed they grow pretty fast.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

I think it's safe to say that after 25,000 views, I'm going to have this thread closed to start a new journal tomorrow, because I'll have the filter, tank, CO2 cylinder, regulator, stand, garden mat, manzanita and K2, and I will be ordering the lights, substrate, and inline heater tomorrow afternoon 
Any final words on why I should get T5s over MH before I order my lights tomorrow?


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

YES! T5's = customizability, more efficient, cooler, less power, and sexier  MH = hotter, still sexy, and shimmer. Its a toss up, but for a planted i would choose T5. (that and Catalinas are built in America


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

CL said:


> Any final words on why I should get T5s over MH before I order my lights tomorrow?


Because T5's are cheaper


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

chase127 said:


> YES! T5's = customizability, more efficient, cooler, less power, and sexier  MH = hotter, still sexy, and shimmer. Its a toss up, but for a planted i would choose T5. (that and Catalinas are built in America





ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Because T5's are cheaper


Actually, the two MHs would be about $5 cheaper.
Hmm, I actually think that I'll go with the T5s 
Having that much light kinda scares me :confused1:
Now if only I could get that special pricing on the catalina fixture again...
the four foot version is no longer for sale, so IDK if he'll give me the deal again.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

dude, i'll spot yuo the $5  Go for T5 you wont regret it


----------



## smoq (Feb 19, 2008)

chase127 said:


> dude, i'll spot yuo the $5  Go for T5 you wont regret it


+1 on T5's. T5's are the best, most cost efficient light available now IMO.



CL said:


> I think it's safe to say that after 25,000 views, I'm going to have this thread closed to start a new journal tomorrow


Don't you dare to do that, you sneaky little.... O right, I think it'll be fine, but don't expect people will give a sh&*%*%t about your new journal:biggrin: Good luck with the tank man, can't wait to see it.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

CL said:


> For the life of me, I can't ever remember the name of the ferns. Some people call them mystery ferns, but they do have an actual name, I just have no idea what it is. They grow painfully slow under water, but emersed they grow pretty fast.


_Crepidomanes auriculatum_? Don't ask me why I remember that :icon_wink



CL said:


> I think it's safe to say that after 25,000 views, I'm going to have this thread closed to start a new journal tomorrow, because I'll have the filter, tank, CO2 cylinder, regulator, stand, garden mat, manzanita and K2, and I will be ordering the lights, substrate, and inline heater tomorrow afternoon
> Any final words on why I should get T5s over MH before I order my lights tomorrow?


Oooorrrrrr...you could leave this journal open to document growth in your emersed tank.

And here's another vote for T5s. MH's are power-sucking black holes. T5's are efficient and cooler looking IMO


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

legomaniac89 said:


> _Crepidomanes auriculatum_? Don't ask me why I remember that :icon_wink
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's it. I really should write that down.
Sadly, or not so sadly, depending on how you look at it, the emersed tank just might be made into a reef still. IDK yet. I haven't made up my mind 100%
Reefs tend to cost a lot :hihi:
Oh, and I got the xp2 up and running. It took longer than eheim classics do because of the intake and output assemblies, but I like it just as much, if not more than my eheims


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Here she is (the new thread)
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...s-gla-48-gallon-rimless-manzy.html#post965757
Farewell, super long thread :'(


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

CL said:


> Yeah, that's it. I really should write that down.
> Sadly, or not so sadly, depending on how you look at it, the emersed tank just might be made into a reef still. IDK yet. I haven't made up my mind 100%
> Reefs tend to cost a lot :hihi:
> Oh, and I got the xp2 up and running. It took longer than eheim classics do because of the intake and output assemblies, but I like it just as much, if not more than my eheims


Reef? Young padawan, one foot you have in the light side of the Force. In the dark side, the other is. Your own destiny, you must choose.


:biggrin:


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

legomaniac89 said:


> Reef? Young padawan, one foot you have in the light side of the Force. In the dark side, the other is. Your own destiny, you must choose.
> 
> 
> :biggrin:


lol. IBTL, eh? 
I want reefs and plants. When I set up a planted tank, I also want to set up a reef "just to be fair"
hahaha


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

I had to google IBTL :hihi:. I know what you mean. The only reason I don't have a reef yet is because all my money either goes into my planted tanks or school.


----------

